# Three Word Story



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So, I saw this on another forum and decided to ripoff the idea. I'm sure this has probably been attempted here before, but whatever. :lol

Basically, everyone just writes *three* words, and we try to make a story. Alright? I'll start...

One day, Alice


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

went to the


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

store to buy


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

a slice of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banana, for her


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

crazy aunt. She


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

paid with counterfeit


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

bills made by


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

a homeless man


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

who was singing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in the rain.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

He was from


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

a planet called


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Plasmoid. Its population


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

populated by gigantic


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

balloons inflated with


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

argon. This made


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

them complacent. They


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

decided to go


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

to visit the


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

local mall and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eat pizza, then


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

bounce over to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the fair and


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

win a prize


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

for alphabet burping.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

The prize was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a trip to


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

a landfill. Which


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was filled with


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

discarded pillows. How


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

to get out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wondered as


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

chickens pecked my


----------



## harrisonm (Jul 22, 2008)

driver's license. What-


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

amazed me was


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

my craving for


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

peanut butter with


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

skittles in it


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Meanwhile on socialanxietysupport,


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ImAboutToEXPLODE posted in


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

haste. The absentminded


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

way in which


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

someone decided to


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

derail the thread


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

never came to


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

fruition. Many people


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

harbor fugitives in


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

their minds. My


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

the idea of


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

not attacking ideas


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

with great gusto.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

young son, Wilbur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

spent his days


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

tied to a


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

pony. This made


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

life extremely difficult


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

especially when he


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

had to pee.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Fitting a pony


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

takes practice. A


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

large toaster may


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

make it possible.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Step one: grease


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

yourself thoroughly. Then


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

place both hands


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

in your mouth,


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

lick your fingers,


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

and then say


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

for us to


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

toast a pony.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then go out


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

of your mind


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

and go into


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

a very large


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

box with many


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

zombies and cheetos


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

We always do


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

the YMCA whilest


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

toasting the pony.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It makes the


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

fur on it


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

glow in the


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

sunset as it


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

eats barbecue popcorn


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

and dances really


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

sloppily. Now everyone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

knows how to


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

behave like a


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

stupid pony that


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

is intoxicated. Please


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

grab onto my


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

balls in my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gumball machine. Then


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

burn the pony


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

like it's going


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

out of style.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Tomorrow I will


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

measure the length


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

to anatomically correct


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

her bracelet. Cannibals


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

are misguided. There


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

has been taffies


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

down by the


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

seaside. I heard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice likes to


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

stomp snails. I


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ran my circus


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

with a pony.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry, we have


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

no ponies today.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Instead we have


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

a Sony laptop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with racing stripes.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

and spongebob stickers.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Skies are blue.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

And so are


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

ponies. What's wrong


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

with being a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bright shiny red


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

pony that is


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

in the toaster?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

NO MORE PONIEs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ENOUGH ALREADY! Ok?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

said the pony

(!!!!!!!!)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

who was totally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

full of ponies!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Then along came


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

a spider, who


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

appeared to be


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

intoxicated. "**** yeah!"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

he shouted, while


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

running naked through


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the crowded park.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Meanwhile, the other


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

vampiric werewolf android


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

known as Marjory


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

climbed his tree


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

eating an apple.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joy happily sits


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

in his heart


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Meanwhile several hummingbirds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fly by as


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

ponies excrete waste.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ponies excrete waste


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

to feed children


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

so that they


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grow up smart.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have discovered


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

that if I


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

drink pony urine,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it kills threads.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

el oh el


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I said as


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

I walked to


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the bathroom. This


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

made me dizzy


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

and I died.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Fortunately, CPR was


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

administered promptly. I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the crowd looking


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

at as many


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

miniature falling meteorites


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

as I could.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While listening to


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Run DMC, I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

skipped rope and


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

excreted on the


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

slippery surface of


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

a gel-like substance


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

onto the ceiling.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

This topsy-turvy


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

situation was going


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nowhere fast, until


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

out of nowhere,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice's crazy aunt


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

ran screaming into


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a cereal box


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

full of thumbtacks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being chased by


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Super Mario and


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

five ravenous kittens,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with spiked hair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and rubber hammers.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Alice then said,


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"WTF?" and quickly


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL

hid underneath her


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

red checkered tablecloth.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Here lies the


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

end of what


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought was


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Alice's pretty aunt.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I then pulled


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

3 sour jellybeans


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

, sticked them up


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

my nose, and


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

breathed in deeply.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

My nostrils felt


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

great! So then


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I got high.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I saw mushrooms


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Jesus told me


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"eat them mushrooms"


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Jesus spoke jive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with a French


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

accent, while juggling


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

two fat bunnies.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

"Jesus rox!", I


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

said as he


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

did that. Then,


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I keeled over


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

and A group


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

of little children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

played hopscotch nearby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

as I listened


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

to my mommy.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

yell at dad


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

about his little


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

iguana named Simone.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

When his iguana


----------



## punknight (Jan 7, 2009)

gave birth to


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

an elephant, then


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ate her lipstick.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Then its stomach


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

had a tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of Tweety bird


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

with Acme dynamite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stuffed in Sylvester


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the Cat's mouth.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

It blew up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

spraying tattoo ink


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

all over the


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

then it died.


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

So I ate


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

tacos, which seemed


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

unusually turdy. Luckily,


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I also had


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

fuzzy blue dicks


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

upon my fine


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

and my pony.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Suddenly, I smelled


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

poop in the


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

general vicinity. I


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

went to check


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

it out and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

died... yet again.


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

But that was


----------



## Mathilda (Dec 30, 2008)

a happy thought


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wrapped in cheese


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

SO then I


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ate a beetle


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

disguised as a


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

moth, disguised as


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

a samurai. Then


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I barfed out


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

a grasshopper with


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

too many legs.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought I


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

caught it when


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i saw boogers


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

sticking out of


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

the grasshopper's mouth.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Unfortunately, I was


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

high as ****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cliff diving in


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

a yellow spacesuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with racing stripes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

painted on the


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

***. And then


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i went home.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The doorbell rang


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

way too loudly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so I yelled


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

at the mailman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

'til he cried.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Suddenly, I saw


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

a birdhouse under


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

attack by angry


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

mailmen carrying birdseeds.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The birdseeds contained


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

nothing at all


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

but anyways, the


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

dude with the


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Enormous hemorrhoids had


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

asked me to


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

get the mail.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

In the mailbox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on the hill


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

was a fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

named Tommy who


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

flopped onto my


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

person, opened his


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

jar of peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and started singing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

in Swedish through


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

an april shower


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

with a megaphone


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

in his bowl.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The noise woke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

my baby, who


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

made out with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it's binky, so


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

as soon as


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

they were finished


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

a dinosaur jumped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

through my daydreams


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

and I dissociated.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting hungry I


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

ate pony meat


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

with fried beans.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

My favorite thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to do is


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

eat chocolate chips.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Speaking of chips,


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

have you ever


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

eaten them with


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

aplomb? That's how


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

thinking indecent thoughts


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

brought me to


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

a state of


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

glee. The stars


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

at night are


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

big and bright


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

but so what?


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

ride on ponies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

into outer space


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I bounced along


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

the yellow brick


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

path to McDonalds


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

ugly and fat,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

showing chest hair


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

even though I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

had waxed my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chest with hot


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

butter. I never


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

realized butter was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

good for waxing.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

"That's so gross"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

was written on


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

my car windshield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in dried snot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

off the days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

troubles I went


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

across town to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sitting there with


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

broken into pieces.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the blood pool,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was a big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

spotted dog wearing


----------



## Wowzers (Jan 14, 2009)

hot pants and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a bow tie


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

whilst shakin it's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

maracas and barking


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

because it saw


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

a sexy pony.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It rained today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while I watched


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

riding on ponies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

would be a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

place for people


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

quantities of xanax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in handfuls then


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

gasoline being nearby


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

poo and pee.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Alice went to


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

the candy shop


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

to buy some


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

sweet, sweet love


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

for one dollar.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

But the dollar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

only bought a


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

melted counterfeit penny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with nuts, so


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

it didn't help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so I went


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

to the supermarket


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

and began hyperventilating


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

until I passed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the candy aisle


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

then fainted. I


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

before that actually


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

had never fainted


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

onto a big


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

fat woman with


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

the biggest pair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of blue eyes


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

and the smallest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tattoo on her


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

eyeball. It was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

time for a


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

piano to fall


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

out of the


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

the shopping cart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and onto the


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

the long escalators


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

leading to hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so i left


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it there and


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

walked away. Then,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I found a


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

small, tiny, puny,


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

shrink ray that


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

had a lobster


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

graffiti'd on it.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Then i ate


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

the shrink ray.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It tasted like


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

buttered worms with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a garlic flavoring,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

after eating I


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

took a walk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

down to the


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

haunted insane asylum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to see Alice's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

crazy aunt, she


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

was a ghost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

she told me


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

that all ghosts


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

love haunting limousines.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Ghosts are scary.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

But not as


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

scary as a


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

flat screen tv


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

filled with jello


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

and baked potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After visiting I


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

punch danced the


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

robotic vampire werewolves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then skateboarded to


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

la la land.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where I saw


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Toad Licker with


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

a priest, a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

toad and a


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

bottle of Clorox


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

watching fireworks and


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

happily getting married.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One rainy day


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Alice's aunt said


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to a shoe


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

string tied to


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

in a pineapple


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

under the sea.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Darlin' it's better


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

than playing with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

noodle soup while


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

futon sofa and


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

eating pig testicles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with cream sauce


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

from secret recipe


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

creepy Uncle Gropesalot.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

The UN Peacekeepers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drink kool-aid while


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

standing upside down


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

eating watermelon and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

juggling fluffy bunnies


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

the demented jerky


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

went to therapy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wearing polka dotted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

army boots and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a pink tutu


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

while dancing to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

scottish rap music


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

stumbled over a


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

passed out wino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with dreadlocks and


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

a diamond necklace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and was late


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

for his appointment.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Officer, I think


----------



## Asthmatic. (Jan 7, 2009)

I farted. He


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ticketed me, so


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I ate him.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was made of


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

electrocuted pop tarts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and topped with


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

a Christmas star


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

a flotation device


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

filled with jello.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Son, you think


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

you could go


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

dumb and hyphy 

lolz


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

on that toilet :um


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

you will see


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

there will be


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

insane clown posses


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

and limp bizquicks


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

on the horizon.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Beware, because you


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

might bump into


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

enraged monkeys with


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

alien masks and


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

preconceived notions of


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

the Mayan doomsday


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

which would lead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

frenzied popcorn eating


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

cloned Wolf Blitzers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and flying squirrels


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

into invisible lightposts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shortly after daylight


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolf Blitzer realized


----------



## deanna_b87 (Jan 27, 2009)

that Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

was his biological


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

father. Then he


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

threw up and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

went out to


----------



## deanna_b87 (Jan 27, 2009)

slit his wrists.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One sunny day


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

someone with SA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stayed home and


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

posted to SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

about their crazy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

imaginary friends who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shave rats and


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

play Super Smash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while listening to


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

What's New Pu*syCat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and drinking Coke.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Land ho! That


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drunken pirate said


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

to piracy police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who were pirating


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

booty. Unlike the


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

starfish who decided


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to ride a


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

To yo mamma's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

for beer night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then off to


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

the coal mines


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

to eat coal


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

getting lung disease


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and ordering pizza.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

laced with drugs


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

prozac, adderall, and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a caffeine tablet.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Chimpanzees are not


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

to be trusted


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

unless they offer


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

chocolate dipped blueberries


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

and nectarines. NECTARINES??!


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

How can you


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

talk about nectarines


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

when we spend


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

many hours contemplating


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

bananas and chimpanzees?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking to the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

short peir I


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

slipped on a


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

chimpanzee eating a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

leftover pizza and


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

rotten banana sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and landed on


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rounded sofa with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

multi-colored flowery patterns


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

which made me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

giggle jiggle wiggle


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

and niggle. Meanwhile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a big hairy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

friend walked up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

carrying a big


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bag full of


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

untrustworthy baby chimpanzees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who steal my


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

glorified mock crocs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

with those stars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then run away.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

My new found


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fuzzy spotted chicken


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

lays fuzzy eggs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

beside the tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with no bark


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

it looks pretty


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

smelly because it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

is covered with


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dead female skunks


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

who always know


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

that the best


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a good


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

banana flavored dose


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yummy in tummy


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

then they puked


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

in the nude?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I skipped work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to go to


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the bathroom because


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

it was time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to drive to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the liquor store


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in my Yugo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker is


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

licking a toad


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

and caressing it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while it rains


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

makes you say


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

"My oh my!"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumped into a


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

van, then drove


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a mile ways


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in the wrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

direction, so I


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

got really mad


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

and got upset!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

then flipped out!


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

and jumped out..


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

and then thought


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

"Am I dead?"


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

"No! [expletive] this..."


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the man said.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, Alice spontaneously


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

took her cloths


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

then noticed she


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was holding a


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a sharp object


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and running while


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

singing a tune


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in the rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

down it poor


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

flirting with disaster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and looking for


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

the last dodo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

falls in, Boom!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Then, thump! suddenly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rolls down hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the rain stops


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

you can see


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

with x-ray vision


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i can see


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

where you see


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

controlling your thoughts


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

using telepathy, now


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

you are my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

big fluffy bunny


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

with all the


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

fluff and glitter


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

and hocus pocus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a witch magically


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

turns you into


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

cast a spell


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

to become a


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

thing of nightmares


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

filled with glue


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

and caterpillars. Meanwhile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice's crazy aunt


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

cackled madly, as


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

she put her


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

magic thingamajig to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

her forehead and


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

she was gone


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

insane and institutionalized


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

poor old her


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

she wanted to


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

do the macarena.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

The glue-filled witch


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

desperately wanted to


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

molest the children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^that's a little much for a site filled with anxiety types like us.



Zeddicus said:


> desperately wanted to


ride a pony


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

but she was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stuck to her


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

ideological ways of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

baking ogre pies


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

and gnome munchies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

one day she


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

will give smiles


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

to her lover


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

and make love.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

all day and


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

she will eat


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lots of kids


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

because she's a


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mean old lady !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One rainy night


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I walked to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the food store


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to buy some


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

eggs, bacon, and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a lottery ticket


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

she got excited


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

when she saw


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

a macaroni bracelet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

50% off, so


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

she made popsicles


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

for all to


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

smell and hear


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the sound of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the ocean, so


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

watery and perfect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then I went


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

to the park


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

and sat down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to feed the


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cute little birds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bread crumbs and


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

her pocket lint


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and many other


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

warm fuzzy things


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

that makes you


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

merry and gay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

She suddenly said


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

This could be


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the best day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

if only I


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

went to disneyland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

she decided to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

take a shower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and watch tv


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Than she took


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a short nap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dream happy thoughts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then went out


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

with her boyfriend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

he was a


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very shy guy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who worked at


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the little coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

they went to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the beach where


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

they jump in


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the boat and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sail out to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a small island


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

with many big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

coconuts and some


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

giant green banannas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

one day a


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my prince will


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

brush his hair


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

and he would


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shave his back


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

looking so good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in his overalls


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

he dance ymca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to a hip-hop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

beat, then he


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

clean up his


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

old hippie van


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

with lots of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

giant fluffy kittens


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

who were excited


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

by barking dogs


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and huge flying


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

squirrels, then he


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

took a swim


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

in a river


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

where he met


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the beautiful mermaid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

named Heather, she


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

careful embraces him


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then swims off


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

to see the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

statue of liberty (Splash reference)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and the greatest


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

hot dog vendor


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

in the world


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then off to


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

the magic castle


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

where his quest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to find the


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

missing holy grail


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

will finally be


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

free from evil.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three days ago


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

with three words


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

three sisters went


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

to the castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

along the way


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

where they saw


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a strange loner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

flying a kite


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

it was shaped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

like a dragon


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

it was his


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sister's kite, she


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

flew to town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on her broom


----------



## ECS Dave (Jan 29, 2009)

for three wands


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

and she was


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

confused about the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

loner's purple hair


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

but she liked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

his handlebar mustache


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

like Sam Elliot's.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Then she thought


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

she'd go to


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

the roller rink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

there she met


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

her doppelganger named


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy, she was


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

alarmingly rude. She


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chain smoked cigars


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

while looking smug.


----------



## ECS Dave (Jan 29, 2009)

After she put


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

away her broom


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and swept the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bugs from her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wig and then


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

ate the bugs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and drank tea


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

which was bug-infested


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

she dranked it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then went to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

puke all over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and fall down


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

into the lake


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

where she puked


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

up a big


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

chunk of food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then got out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of the lake


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and saw the


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Loch Ness Monster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

statue for sale


----------



## ECS Dave (Jan 29, 2009)

with authenticity certificate


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

that read "Don't


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

feed the monsters"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking through the


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

scary dark Forrest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I met a


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very nice bird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

that liked to


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

sing at dawn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and all day


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The bird started


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

to fly and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so then I


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

also decided to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

use my cellphone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to call my


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

mom and say


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i love you !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I found a


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

strange bird in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the backyard, it


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

kinda was looking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

through a kaleidoscope


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

he giggled at


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the shapes inside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so then I


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

blocked the opening


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and the bird


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pecked at my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emerald Nuts, then


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

ate them and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

flew away, so


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i reached for


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

a big stick


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

but it rolled


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

under a log


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and got stuck


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

so I reached


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

up and got


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bit by a


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

huge nasty spider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so I bit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it back, then


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

watched as it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ran away crying


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Boom! It exploded.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The spider shrapnel


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

missed me entirely


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and landed on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

popping it, which


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

three headed snakes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

they wiggled around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and so I


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

decided to not


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stay there, so


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I left and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rode my bike


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

to an orphanage.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

where they had


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

puppies and cake


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and evil monsters


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

that ate the


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

things inside the


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

cookie jar. Then,


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

they decided to


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

kill the monsters


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

with a huge


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

box of magical


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

girl scout cookies


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

filled with poison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and chocolate chips


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

with ice toppings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so then I


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

walked away from


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

the big, scary


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

furry little bunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cause it smelled


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

like bad eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

along my way


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I met another


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wayward traveller, they


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

were wearing a


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

MC Hammer outfit


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

and he was


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

using the force


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to try to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

float across the


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

gigantic river of


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

spiders and snakes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I fell into


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a deep sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and dreamt of


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

spiders and snakes


----------



## supercalaturk (May 19, 2009)

that sang along


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

with the hit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Got Back


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

spiders and snakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then awoke to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

gobblins and trolls


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and bumblebees galore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which made me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

very, very, happy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

and too excited


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so I got


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

up and went


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

to the bathroom


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

to take shower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then go see


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a good friend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

he liked to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

talk to me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

about his feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and how he


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

shaved them wiith


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

he can really


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jump like a


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cool fast kangaroo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

we went to


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

the mall and


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I said to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the happy-faced clown


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"Where is my...."


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

big floppy shoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then ate lunch


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a girl told


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

me that I


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

have social anxiety!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

"Obviously..." I said,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then skated away


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

to the skatepark


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

. There I found


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

a piece of


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

ham on a


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

slice of toast.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

It tasted good


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

so I smiled.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and then I


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

threw up on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

my new shirt


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

which I bought


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

it had stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and long sleeves


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

and red fringes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it started raining


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

so I ran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and tripped over


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

a homeless man.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and his dog


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

bit my crotch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I yelled out


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

"Save me, Jeebus!"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and limped to


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

the nearest hospital.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

there I met


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

a bearded lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with a big


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

hairy mole on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

her pointy nose


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

She gave me


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

an interesting trinket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shaped like a


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ten legged man ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it wards off


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the swine flu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wee cure forever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I thanked her


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

by kissing her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

she smiled and


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i smiled too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the doctor came


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

with a box


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it was small


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

but he gave


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the box to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

open it, and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

inside was a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very little blue


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yet another box


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

inside that box


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was a pill


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

for me to


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

swallow and then


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wait for the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nurse to come


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

she told me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the pill was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

not "matrix" like :sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

that totally stinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so I left


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and went to


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the shop by


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the ocean, there


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

she was, waiting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

for her order


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

of greasy fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to go with


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

her yummy milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I asked her


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

about her teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

because she had


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a wiggle jiggle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

colorful tongue stud


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

that lite up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

when she smiled


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

at the moon.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"Hello There, how


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

is your day?"


----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

"Alright, except for...


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

my sick aunt


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

who was very


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tan, she had


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

a beautiful golden


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

foot of happiness


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

that was very


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

sweaty and stinky


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

and oozed puss.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I left and


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boom zoom boom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a car crashed


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

into a massive


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

heap of twisted


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

gobble turkey birds


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

that squawked and


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

still managed to


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

survive, despite being


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

forgetful with the


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

loaf of bread


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

rotting in the


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

great wide wilderness


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

"Damn," said the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

crusty old codger


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

trying to pee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

in the bathroom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

he had dropped


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the soap down


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

in his pants.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

He reached down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and zipped up


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the wrong thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

"Ouch", he said


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

than said "DOH!"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then went to


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

bed, screaming loudly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

into his pillow


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"i tried my


----------



## Socks (May 3, 2009)

luck at flirting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

at the library


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

but failed dismally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so I cried :cry


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

and hurt my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

elbow when I


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hit the wooden


----------



## Socks (May 3, 2009)

door face first


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I checked out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a book then


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

threw it at


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

some guy who


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

was smacking his


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

crying, neurotic gorilla.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

One Day I


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

decided to walk


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

over a frog


----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

but slipped, and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

almost fell down


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

on a katana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wielding girl scout


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

power of cookies!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

she yelled, then


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

will you buy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a box of


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Depends undergarments for


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

our charity drive


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

I bought all


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then headed to


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

the samurai convention


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

for a sale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on hammer pants


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

in san diego


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

along the way


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

one trick pony


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coughing up hair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while being ridden


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

by a hairball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I met a


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

fair haired maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with three big


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

shotguns in her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

little red wagon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hair holding back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a sneeze, I


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

said these words:"...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wanna rock"


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Then she said


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

there is a


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

room of constant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

merriment for you


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

but before that,


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

buckets of stinkies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to dump out


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

and feed to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a pack of


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

robot koala bears!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At the beach


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw a


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

orange and green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

haired lady, she


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

said that I


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

looked like a


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

turtle with three


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

legs, I said


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

damn, then I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

played volleyball with


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

five sexy girls.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then woke up


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

in the river


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on a raft


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

with a pig!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I heard a


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

song coming from


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

across the river


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and paddled to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shore, there was


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

a luminous tree


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

with red leaves,


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

that shone brightly


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

across the horizon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sitting under it


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I looked towards


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

the pink rainbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and smiled, then


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

ate an apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

covered in caramel


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

that was not


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dipped in chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

just then a


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

mutant penguin blew


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

fire out its


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

two tiny horns


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

and killed four


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

passing monarch butterflies


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

with a powerful


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

AK47 with explosive


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

small flying bunnies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wearing plaid jumpsuits.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Just then, a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very brightly colored


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

roaring stegosaurus leaped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on top of


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

my head, and


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

bit off my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

favorite Do-rag, I


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

go berserk and


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

rip open its


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

arm and find


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

yummy golden jellybeans.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice returns home


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

, unaware that Mark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

had a surprise


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

waiting in the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

backyard, he had


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

waited for this


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

moment all day


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

long. Alice walked


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

into the wonderland


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

and wondered why


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the sign said


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do Not Enter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

she entered anyway


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

then suddenly, a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

downpour started and


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

alice ran away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

but was stopped


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

by a horrific


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

man bear pig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with a basket


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

of global warming.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the city


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

an army of


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

evil fire ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fought with a


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

huge flaming torch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while a band


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

of guitarists played


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

"Louie Louie", and


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

threw the guitar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

into the air


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the guitar dropped


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

on someones head


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

he was mad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

he picked up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the guitar and


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

strummed a chord


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

and looked towards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the full moon


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

, dreaming of a


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

guitar with diamonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on a beach


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Just then, he


----------



## Skeeter (Jul 3, 2009)

broke a string


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

and shouted loudly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then sipped his


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

cold iced tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and played on.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The next day


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom Hanks shot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a glance at


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

a starving panda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then ate a


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

huge brown cockroach


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

"Yummy," he said,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then walked to


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

the bathroom and


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

sat on a


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

toilet of doom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which transported him


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

to another planet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with three moons


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and seven suns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and populated with


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

massive guinea pigs


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

who loved to


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

crawl into tight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

spandex shorts and


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

do the macarena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One rainy day


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

I got caught


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

in the rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

without an umbrella


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

and got very


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

hungry and ate


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

a very large


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mushroom I picked


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

with my feet


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

What I saw


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

was amazing, so


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I danced and


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Sang a song


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and decided to


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

swim in the


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Cold, deep lake


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

that had massive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fish swimming around


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

in clean water


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

so clear I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

could see the


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful morning sky


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

with red clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and birds flying


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

into the sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I swam towards


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the huge piece


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of pie on


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

the shore, but


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

got really hungry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and ordered pizza


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

with marshmallow toppings


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and candy crusts


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

and stinky cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it got late


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

so I decided


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

to return the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

overdue library book


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

to the library


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the book fell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in the mud


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

so i cleaned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it off and


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

kicked the book


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

and yelled out,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Kiss my @$$!"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then went to


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

the local bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

for karaoke night


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

and proceeded to


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sing Paula Abdul's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ear off, while


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

standing on top


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

of her chest.


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, she screamed


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

that's the best


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

cake I have


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eaten, then she


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

ate a pineapple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and a banana.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Then she went


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

back to the


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

petting zoo to


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

join the apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

for a game


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

of checkers and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a pepperoni pizza


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

filled with cucumbers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

fresh from the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

local farmers market


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

suddenly he saw


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

a disgusting section


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of chocolate covered


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bananas. The sight


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

made him retch


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

He threw up.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then he went


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

back to the


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

bathroon to barf


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

but he saw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a shiny penny


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

inside the vomit.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Ah," he said,


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and ate it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and then died. :dead


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

He was zombified.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

and walked to


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the brain bank


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

owned by Dempsey


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

who hated everyone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who wore a


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

giant trash bag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bikini, and sang


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Lush Life" while


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

taking out trash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It started raining


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

cats and dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so I ran


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

so far away.... :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

to a place


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

where I could


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

touch the clouds


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

and kiss the


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

one and only....


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

giant cat statue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

for good luck


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

but even so,


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the evil monkey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stood up and


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

told me about


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

how to save


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

car insurance premiums


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

switching to Geico


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

, saving 15 percent,


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

on car insurance.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

and promptly crashing,


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the new car


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

on golden pond,


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

with a magic


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

wand that could


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

turn himself into


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a crazed fanatical


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

monkey with powers


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

too frightening to


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

even comprehend, so


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

I removed my


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

belt and pants


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

to my surprise


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

and coy delight


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

but discovered that


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i was scared


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

Suddenly, Alice emerged


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

from underneath layers


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

of cake which


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

stuck to both


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

of the frogs


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

smooshed bloodily, intermingled










uh, whatrwetalkinabout?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

with chicken heads


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

peering intently through


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the window frame


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

from whence appeared


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the queen stood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and she said


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

let them eat


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

all the heads


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

of cabbage unless


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

my badger learns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the fox trot


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wiggle wobble dance


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I saw that


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

she had a


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

bit of honey


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

that excites me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

so very much


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

that I lept


----------



## Chris1987 (Aug 14, 2009)

on my horse


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

of course of


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

A chestnut colour


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

weavy dreamy hairs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

golden in the


----------



## locsaf (Sep 3, 2009)

,


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the cookies bake


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

long time passing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

while cleaning the


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

spot where she


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

spilled grape juice


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

This stain won't


----------



## locsaf (Sep 3, 2009)

,


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

it's mixed with


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sugar and water


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

This is a


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

look behind you!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

There she is


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

eating your sandwiches


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

until she sees


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

a giant red


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

insect shaped like


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

wiggly worm which


----------



## Kevin Tbh (Sep 24, 2009)

is oozing green


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

and entering her


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

his cousin's dead


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Suddenly shouting heard


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

arising behind tall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eerie looking trees


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The bees knees


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

got a disease


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

resembling squished peas


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

. She heard a


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

voice asking if


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

served with any


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

zombies. The end


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

of this dream


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

taught me that


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

we all suffer


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

than melted butter. So the heck what?


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

Oh how silly


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

while looking at


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

burping and belching


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

of hot lovin'


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

When along came


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

on SAS site


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

, vale of tears,


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sobbing continuously until


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

crushed my friend.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

whom i met


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

in a dream


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

and I didn't


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

exchange bodily fluids


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

on SAS Site.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tomorrow i will


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

continue seeking friends


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i need friends


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

to play with


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

so that I


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

won't be arrested


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

for selling drugs


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

but yesterday night


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

the cops barracaded


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

on SAS Site


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

with millenniumman monitoring


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

looking for signs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the drug hut.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Suddenly he saw


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a group running


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

to the bathroom


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

for free soap.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The hand sanitizer


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

was stolen by


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

who started bubbling


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The hippo wanted


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

to get away


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

from the stench


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

of the tuna


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

odor coming from


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

the garbage pail


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

toward the scent


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

of the tuna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

in spring water


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

, rama lama ding


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and dong. Because


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

there were no


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

new worlds to


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

conquer, the tuna


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

represented the final


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

with a lightsaber


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

jedi tuna lord.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

The climactic battle


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

in SAS Chat


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

between mortal enemies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

continued without cussing


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

without bobbles, beads,


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

or other accessories


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

end of story


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

, thus spake Dempsey.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Who then began


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

dancing wildly throughout


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

the large bakery


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

, donuts over ears,


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

and bagels hanging


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

from his flarednostrils


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

while he sang


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"I Feel Pretty"


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

to the many


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

intrigued old women


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pastry stand behind


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

who so happened


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

to be related


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

to the woman.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

with the camera


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

in her purse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"You ain't gettin'


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

crap, sonny boy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Suddenly booger man


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

started shooting boogers


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

outta his ***


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

while the lady


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

swinging her purse


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

at boogerman's head.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

in a circle


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

of crop circles


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

who died while


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

happy eating chocolate


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

(or) 
happy drinking gin


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Unbeknownst to him,


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

gin and chocolate


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

cause severe seizures


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

or "seveizures" as


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

he felt, falling


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

backwards into pudding


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

his eyes widening


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

like mother's dinnerplates


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

He instantly knew


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

he was dying


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

from elves tickling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

his belly with


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

tiny shiny spoons.


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

In his deathbed


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

he found a


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

silky smooth but


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

tasty ice cream


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

with a saddle


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

and a wacky


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

shaped eatable cone

:| apologies about my last post in this thread, thought i was posting after a different sentence


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

that tasted like


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

old lumpy paint


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

he threw up


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

startled nurse who


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

in return beat


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

him at chess


----------



## Uncle Charlie (Sep 2, 2008)

He then decided


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

travel in time


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

was time consuming


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

in his bubble


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

made of slimy


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

goo that stank


----------



## Magpie (Aug 6, 2010)

of pineapple flavoured


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

cheese gone bad


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

He floated above


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

time and space


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

on a boat


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

filled with orange


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

and squeegies. Yet,


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

he blasted away


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

to escape the


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

muse who tried


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

out both genders


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

before finally deciding


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

leprechauns were evil


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

as were squirrels


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

but not really


(oi! yee two! (Psych and Shady) We'll have no more leprechaun and squirrel bashing aroond here or I'll be after yee both with me magic spoon!)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

giving a s**t


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

improved their lives


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

and ate spaghetti


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Which's sacriligious if


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

you are a


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

pastafarian who doesnt


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

like angering FlyingSpaghettiMonster


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

just in case


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

he gets pasta-ttacked


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

until he can't


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

put his arms


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

in his spaghetti-gloves


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

and start scrubbing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the big blue


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

frozen mass of


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

glop that looks


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

and feels like


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

a smurf's poop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with fur balls


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

sticking to the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

galloping blue thing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

with stocky legs


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

and very large


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

boogers. The farm


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

that grows the


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

Rastafarianistic pizza plants


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

threw a mighty


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

beanbag on a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shag carpet, purple


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

jelly beans are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

not filled with


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

radioactive goo, but


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

green clear goo.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

that sticks wonderfully


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

onto one's leg


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

and gives him/her


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

super powers that


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

increase cognition. Fluffy


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

pink cottonballs flew


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

at Martin's head


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

but he ducked


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

and the cottonballs


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

with heat-seeking capabillities


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

were shoved up


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

his tiny nostrils


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

and exploded into


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

a million pieces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which fell on


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

my dogs head


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

and made him


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

roll right over


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

and bark at


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

the full moon


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

its close to


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

a blue planet


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

ruled by lawyers


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

who worked for


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

the lawyer king


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

of the great


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

blue dotted line


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

with purple spots.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

"This home is


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lovelier than ours


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

because it has


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

no termites." Carl


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, that was


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pikachu, Warturtle and


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

that guy from


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Everybody loves Raymond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

walking by the


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

candy store and


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

playing with a


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

bag of rusty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

car parts and


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

crying because their


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

mom has a


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeast infection and


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

some tasty babies


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

in her uterus


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

which will soon


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

burst into the


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Marie Wanna + Sam Aritan


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

spree murdering duo.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

like to eat


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

nothing. I'm anorexic.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

well that sucks.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Then that guy


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

is also anorexic


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

when all pancakes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

were all gone.


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

they started eating...


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

tasty human meat


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

without cooking it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

causing Sal Monella


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

to call the


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

blue man group


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

because Paul Bunyan


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

and his friends


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

had an orgy


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

with thirty-three strangers


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

and some giraffes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

creating noise that


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

was like angels


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

rocking the drums


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

edit: damyouu


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

and it caused


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

great disturbance to


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

the lama queen


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

because she was


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

so very hungry


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

for humanmeat is

_(haha cheated on that one!)_


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

what it is


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

- it's simply delicious.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

.. or is it?


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thought mama, for


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

she had never


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

alive with flavor


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

as her casserole


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

mainly two ingredients:


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

spotted owl meat


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

and finely ground


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eye of newt :lol


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Newt's the mailman


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

by the way


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

He smells so


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

good it hurts


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

He's a dreamboat.


----------



## astockm (Dec 6, 2010)

While watching my


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

dreamboat, I realized


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

it's so fluffy!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Like big marshmellows


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

except not. Anyway


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I left home


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

in a hurry


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

A brutal comeback


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

left seven hospitalized


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Let's start over.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

In the begining,


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

It actually started


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

with a turtle


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

Im my pants


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Suddenly the turtle,


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

had irrational thoughts


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

about his shell


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

so he decided


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

to go see


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

the ventriloquist's daughter


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

for she was


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

very talented in


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

the art of


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Sucking on penises


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

or so he


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

thought, but Ilda


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

told him otherwise.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

So he left


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

for the mountains


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

but not before


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

he got the


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

**** out of


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

that stinking room


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

So now he


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

had no choice


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

but to go


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Get a colonic


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

to fix his


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Intestines, then he


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

felt better so


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

he made a


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

big bowl of


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

chicken noodle soup


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

but it was


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

with freshly ground


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Dead raccoon from


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

his grandpa's toilet


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

which also contained


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

flesh-eating viruses


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

. Suddenly, he heard


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

a window break


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

and in from


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

the darkness came


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Osama bin'laden and


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

4 of the


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

oompa loompas dancing


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

the macarena menacingly


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

. So he quickly


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

called Usher to


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

take care of


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Sylverster Stallone's attack


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

. Usher failed horribly.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

He then decided


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

to shoot Sylvester.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

with his trusty


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

water gun. It


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

was super effective


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

. So effective, that


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

it made Sylvester


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

wet with rage


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

. Sylvester ran crying.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The sun was


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

shining on the


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

dark side of


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

the moon but


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ash Ketchum decided


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

that he was


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

hungry so he


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

had Frosted Flakes


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

with chocolate milk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

at the table


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and Guinness too


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

lot's of Guinness


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

so much that


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

he passed out


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

and then he


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

woke up in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a field of


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

suicidal blackbirds. So


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

he ran awkwardly


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

to the big


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

he liked turtles (btw)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

because they would


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lick his toes


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

passionately while reciting


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

the pledge of


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

allegiance and doing


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

the moonwalk while


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

having an abortion


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

at the only


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

dancefloor in the


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

whole state of


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Florida but then


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

all of a


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

sudden there was


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

a huge explosion


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

which destroyed all


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

of the food


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

people of Florida


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

were going crazy


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

when they realised


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

that I lol'd


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

so loud and


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

it broke windows


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

but luckily the


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

people also lol'd


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

and it made


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

the lolicon collapse


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

and then it


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

finally ended loli


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

but something new


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

had just emerged.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

These new cicrcumstances


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

were not really


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

cool enough for


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

the new tamer


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

so once again


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

he moved to


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

buy some odd


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

potatoe wedges from


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

the new country


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

where everything was


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

just like dough


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

That smelled like


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

his grandmother's clothes


----------



## MochaLatte (Mar 14, 2011)

and dead hooker


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

scrapbooks buried beneath


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

musty newspapers. Perhaps


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

they are mushy


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

the muddy socks.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

so anyways hi


----------



## MochaLatte (Mar 14, 2011)

said the zombie


----------



## MochaLatte (Mar 14, 2011)

hooker to the


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

shrimplike actor. I


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

know this isn't


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

the school cool


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

people attend, but


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

they are not


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

blossoming into beautiful


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

little tiny underwears


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

without brown stains:b


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

they were nice


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

before I utterly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fell asleep during


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Eatting my noodles


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

with eccentric neighbours


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

That were very


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

very very very


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

unrelenting and uncompromising


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

so much that


----------



## Chelllliiee (Mar 22, 2011)

I peed myself


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

from laughing hard


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

oh so hard


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

so very hard


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

but I had


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

to go to


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

the store with


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

my brother and


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

pick up some


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

new white underwear


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

stained with a


----------



## RedRobyn (Mar 27, 2011)

lot of those


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

black polkadot's and


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

then i went


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

around the corner


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

to meet my


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

grungy old mother


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

who smells like


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

teen spirit. Elvis


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

apparantly was alive


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

and he was


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

in the grocery


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

store the other


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

day buying bananas


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

and then he


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

walked on down


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

to Graceland and


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

he decided that


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

life's better when


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

they think you


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

are dead. I


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

think that zombies


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

go to school


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

and voraciously eat


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

the brains of


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

politicians and their


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

spoilt little children


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

who are going


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

take over the


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

blue blood schools


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then go out


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*to suck a*


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Cocktail down fast


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Inside of a


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Really fancy restaurant


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

alpha male parade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wearing leather and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

singing to a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

just then a


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

slimy red tortoise


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Appeared from nowhere


----------



## Invalid Username (May 25, 2011)

brandishing a grenade


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

to sequester breath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and then it


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

ran to that


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

tiny hole in


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

the forlorn casino


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

where it splattered


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

all over the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the wall then


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

he fell over


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

and hit his


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

head on the


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

ground, he saw


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Chaka Khan and


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

said this should


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

be much more


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

than what he


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Had ate and


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

gramatically, this sentence


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

is going worse


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

until it's dead


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

like everyone of


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> where it splattered


on her face


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

that was covered


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

With peanut butter


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

suddenly she realised


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

that her only


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

hope was to


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

sell her secret


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

to the devil


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

And that was


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

well and truly


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

a horrifying prospect.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

In the meantime


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

her little brother


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

was still a


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

quite incredibly overrated


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

troubadour that frequently


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm done


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

said the weird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

weird old lady


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

superman said to


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

surrender or else ...


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

superman will eat


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

your babies whole.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

then he pooped


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

gold coins and


----------



## Ian01 (Jan 4, 2013)

delicious apple streusel


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Then he flew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

off to a


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

blessed troll sanctuary


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

in the creepy


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

depths of Mordor


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

crammed, dreary chapel

edit: you beat me this time 


hidding till dawn.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

wing sings petals


----------



## socialanxietyfix (Nov 30, 2012)

The sky above


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

and superman will


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

challenge the peaceful


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

native inhabitants of


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Jim Carrey's A**.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

superman likes to


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pretend he is


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

bigger than the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mickey Mouse at


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

selling collectibles to


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

small rabbit children


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

that love pickles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just then a


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

huge toad licker


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

kissed the princess


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

on her elbows


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

and ran away


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

without anyone caring


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

because he was


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

an invisible being.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

that could kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

flies with his


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Thompson machine gun.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

and searches for


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

the meaning of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the two yellow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

flies that flew


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

over the grapefruit


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

while friskily copulating


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Then Jack said, "


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! wrong hole


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

and he fell


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

breaking his little


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

plastic Tonka toy


----------



## 1960s (Apr 12, 2013)

then he cried


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

for his gerbil


----------



## Lynkusu (Apr 15, 2013)

who was definitely


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

scared by the


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

giant hairy ape.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

The hairy ape


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

slapped the gerbil


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

and ate it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just then a


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

larger hairy ape


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

whipped out his


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

banana shaped thing


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

,swung it around


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

,danced the boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and then went


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

back to sleep.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

An hour later


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

jehovah witnesses knocked


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Have you heard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

that we can


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

leave you be.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Then the Earth


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

spun backward today.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

and everything was


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

similar to yesterday.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Believe you me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I couldn't believe


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

ur father was


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

pregnant with a


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

small Siberian Tiger


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

and was born


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in a barn


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

with lots of


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

death metal blaring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

just then a


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

seriously intoxicated driver


----------



## AWOL89 (Jul 2, 2013)

drove crazily into


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a corn field


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A spaceship appeared


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

with three aliens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

that looked like


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Destiny's Child. Behind


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with the rent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and looking for


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

her porn collection


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Luckily for her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it was hidden


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Away from reach


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

She then decided


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to go to


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

a pool party


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with her gynecologist


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

and drank vodka


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

to kill the


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

chlorine aftertaste in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

her daydream, then


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Wendy Williams said


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

are these crabs?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes they are


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

they're my friends


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

so we spinned


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

as we'd never


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

contracted communicable crustaceans


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Then someone yelled


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm on fire


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

need water hose


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

to douse my


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

mother's day gift


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

So straight away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I took the


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

last piece of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

birthday cake and


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

placed it on


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

an empty tophat


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Before the bees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

landed and then


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

A hawk got


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

shot and then


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

it became weird


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

started harlem shaking


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Also doing Macarena


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

crab engines roared


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Birds cried with


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

loud bird voices


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

chaffinches warned of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the coming of


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

a humanoid robot


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

While somebody twerked


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

around the insane


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

streets that burned


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

a fiery blaze


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

of reddish orange


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tiny hobbit came


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and then went


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

To kill many


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

people who had


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eaten his favorite


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Pizza which was


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Garlic mayo pepperoni


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

they hid inside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

an old stump


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

And ate with


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

their hands while


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll tell you!


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a different story.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

About Millions of


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

space aliens destroying


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Celebrities houses with


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Anti Gigma canons


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

which were stolen


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

from the Russian


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

With crazy eyes


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

The enraged celebrities


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

took out their


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Gigma absorber rays


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

To destroy the


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

corrupt politicians who


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

had planned to


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

resurrect a powerful


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

Prototype G.W. Bush Robot


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

That would eventually


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Take over the

(This story needs to be published lol XD )


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

white house again


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

And impalumpas invaded


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Chaaaaaaaaaaarggggggggeeeeeeeeeeee! Umpalumpa king...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yelled out, then


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Out of the


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

home s*** man


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

came wisdom and


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

...prosperity, the end.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Darkness rained over


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

an old man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who's daughter has


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Beiber fever so


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

is congenitally eggbound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and hides in


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

the neighbors garbage


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Smelled like something


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

delicious and tasty


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

From far away.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

His terminal illness


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Caused him to


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Boogie on down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the road to


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yellow cab in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the middle of


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

The road with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No one inside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then he


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drove the cab


----------



## DreamAcrobatics (Nov 11, 2013)

all the way


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

to my house


----------



## DreamAcrobatics (Nov 11, 2013)

, which was a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mile away from


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Paris Hiltons but


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She wasn't home


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

So I decided


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

To fondle my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog's chew toy :um


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

grandmother's breast implant


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

But they fell


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

causing an earthquake


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

which made me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hide under the


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Insane lady's skirt.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

And she screamed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While munching on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leftover fried rice


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

But the rice


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

was mouse droppings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Which made me


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Laugh uncontrollably while


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

They twerked with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Their big butts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then they started


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

to tear the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shirt off a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

piece of cheese


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and trousers off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A mad cow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

charged at Clown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who laughed and


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

said that it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rolled under the


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

giant nuclear reactor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Which made me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Think about getting


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

a kitten named


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Beryl. Afterwards I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate the catnip :um


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

And got super


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

animated, hyper mental


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Which made me


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Lord of Champions


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and turnip king


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Of the ball


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Soon After The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stampede passed by


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The flattened man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lit a cigar


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

To celebrate a


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Moose in drag


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which was strange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since I'd never


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

seen it before


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I picked up


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

yet another infection


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Called Pac-manitis which


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turned my skin


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Yellow. We immediately


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Called the hospital


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

They hung up


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

so I tried


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

doing the operation


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

using the internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

But my pc


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

was only borrowed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From a hobo


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

who had stolen


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

It for fun


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the scalpel was


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Blunt and rusty


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

So I used


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

A tiny spoon


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

To Put In


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

a bigger spoon


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

Into Someone *** xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then I went


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

into convulsions and


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

tripped myself up


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and landed on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My big butt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Which made me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laugh and then


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

thing which made


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Me gasp and


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

slap a kitten


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

which scratched me


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

my lottery tickets


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

disappeared somehow in


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a busy market


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

that was annoying


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

because seventeen gyneocologists


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

Told her to


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

kiss their grits


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

under the moon


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

so they can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buy a big


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

fist of monkey


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

semen half price


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

discounted only because


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

extraction was painful


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Nevertheless the psychopath


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Um, errrr, ummmm...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

was a c***


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

Who liked to


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

see the flesh


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

of unripe bananas


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

glow like dolphins


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

So I grabbed


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

a water gun


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

to rescue a


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

log and I


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

wound up naked


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

and doing backflips


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

in the middle


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

of the Sahara


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

in order to


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

fend off a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

camel driver inflamed


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

Nostril hair it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ran around screaming


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

"mamase mamasa mamakusa"


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

But suddenly I


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

ran inside the


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

nightmare of screaming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink fluffy bunnies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I awoke to


----------



## teichan (Jul 16, 2014)

sexy homeless men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rummaging through my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Backpack, just then


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

two rival turnipmongers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumped out of


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

their constricting clothing



GOURANGA said:


> "mamase mamasa mamakusa"


I suddenly have the urge to moonwalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Which made me


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

upload YouTube videos


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

for the cause


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and internet notoriety


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

which i love


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

because nobody said


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Simon Says, so...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Frankie says relax


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tell him no


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

bathe on monday


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

to make the


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

dirty bathwater soup


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

taste much better


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before I go


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

put my sausage


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

on the shelf


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

which sounds uncomfortable.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

so dont listen


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to the voices


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

in my kidneys


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

there are stones


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

in my oatmeal


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

clouds in my coffee


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i put milk


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

creating the greatest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idea I could


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

blow out my


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

birthday cake candles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And walk to


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

end world hunger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From outer space.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

to the clouds


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

,to god himself


----------



## Amanda1993 (Aug 2, 2014)

I pray that


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

in Elton's shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And glasses, we...


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Would perform the


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

outlawed act of


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

the hokey pokey


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

During the purge.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

of the evildoers


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

.The Lightsworn hero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rode up on


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

His Judgement Dragon


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

To the mall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where he began


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

buying womens lingerie


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

to fulfill his


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

lifelong idiot dream


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

of performing seedy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burlesque shows and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving taxi cabs...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

despite being sober


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

, he drives like


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An old lady...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with gentle eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking towards a


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

weasel for sale


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

price two stoats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I only had


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

A few chickens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That danced like


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

stench cat scoundrels


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Which brought plenty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Of beach bums


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

Running naked in


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

crazy pixelated abandon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until they spotted


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

A flying rug


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

carrying three schoolgirls


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

Singing about peanuts


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and quantum gravity


----------



## EpicWinter (Apr 21, 2013)

The three schoolgirls


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

Decided to stop


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and so landed


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

on the beach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where they saw


----------



## traffick (Aug 6, 2014)

human manatees drenched


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In marshmallow fluff


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which was unexpected


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Because it was


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

statistically unlikely. Despite


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

the cold weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And rainfall, which


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

was very unseasonal


----------



## icantevencreateanusername (Aug 17, 2014)

They started dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And playing Ukuleles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With organ monkey's


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Which Grizelda hated


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Because they were


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

terrified of bicycles


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

with no wheels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And painted red...


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

in demon's blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night fell and


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

a sinister atmosphere


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

pervaded Jennifer's slaughterhouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where they made


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

sandwiches containing creatures


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Made of cookies


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with strange paste


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meatball eyes and


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I just died


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

in lime green


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

skirt and blouse


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

short and stout


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with fungus legs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And a bowtie


----------



## fear (Apr 3, 2011)

Wrapped around his


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

dictionary located near


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Helen's underwear draw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The door opened


----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)

and grilled cheese


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes grilled cheese


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Give me, please


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right now, Yo 8)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

said chief penguin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While sitting on


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

his juniper throne


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Koran with melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under lamp light


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Slowly drifting away


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

influenced by nonsense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From the radio


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which transported him


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

of crimson desire


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

and swirling mist


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

from Sierra Nevada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where they all


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

burn in hell.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The front porch


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I stumbled upon


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

coming couples coupling


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

while we waited


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

she was boy


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

seismic orgasmic fantastic


----------



## Zxcvbnm987 (Sep 17, 2014)

An old journal


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

was perused by


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A three headed


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Holy Grail character


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

spewing acidic fire


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

into a butthole


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ring of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nowhere a strange


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

story line appeared


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weaving intricate patterns


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

baffling the characters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With wild colored


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

Fourth dimensional death


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

was a lie


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

intergalactic hairdressers association


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In a starship


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

attacking space salons


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

in a winnebago


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

stuck in reverse


----------



## shallpass (Jul 3, 2014)

But traveling sideways


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

through time to


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

figure out why


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

his refrigerator couldn't


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

look attractive anymore


----------



## shallpass (Jul 3, 2014)

And yet the


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fridge magnets were


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

still attracted to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

but so what


----------



## shallpass (Jul 3, 2014)

Who doesn't like


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter on


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

my flip flops?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

family on fire


----------



## shallpass (Jul 3, 2014)

Whilst passing by


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A nuclear reactor :eek


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

on my way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To the beach


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

Then I realized


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

that when I'd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tied my shoes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd forgotten to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look out for


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the thing in....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which I believe


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the holy cross


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

may be present.


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

Then suddenly, my


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pants fell down ! ( LOL)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I gasped and


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

tore my jacket


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

before I got


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

slapped around viciously


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

merely for fondling


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

the vicars daughter


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

while these two


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

well actually three


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

hundred twenty thousand


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

give or take


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

just a few...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

anyway, however many


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

funny little dwarfs...


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

ate huge amount


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

well not huge


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

just a bowl


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

of rice krispies ......


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

of nice treats


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

oh nnnnooo


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

said Alice, with


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sharp intake of....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smokey air from


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

the Cheshire Cat's


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

about sausage production


----------



## shallpass (Jul 3, 2014)

And panicked when


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

a frog evaporated


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into thin air


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Then, suddenly an .....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

aardvark, I think


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barked at me :eek


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i told Aardvark....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To wear a


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

shock collar if


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

it was OK


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

that was nice


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

to watch sadistially


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With binoculars and


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

some sandwiches I


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

had inherited from


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

my grandfather whom


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

funny name Whom


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

whom once told....


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

That led to


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a complete misunderstanding......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And a strange


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

stranger, stranger than


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

my good old


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

teacher from chemistry......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who wore a


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pink lab coat......


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

and leather pants...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

unfortunately made his...


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

debute single a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One hit wonder


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ANYWAY, i digress.......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While I watched


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

his aunt undressing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

to the waist


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

she turned around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To see a


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Little kitty cat


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

on a table


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

upon another table


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Eating cheese because


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why was that?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

He'd starved himself


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

living on dust


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

in order to


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

keep himself alive ( obviously ) :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

despite always being


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

a test subject


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

for a research


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

lolloping trollop incident


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

of 2011 when


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Sandra's greenhouse exploded


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

launderette she'd founded


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

overflowed with bubbling


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

soapy suds which


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

caused a massive .....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leak at the


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

place where the


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

to fruit fans


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

But suddenly, the


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

suds mutated people


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

transforming them into


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

bloodthirsty pet-eating zombies


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with Tourette's syndrome


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

shouting shocking obscenities


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my god!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

yelled horrified observers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While they waited


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

for the next.......


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

antidote from scientists


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

none was given


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The abusive dead


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

who bellowed profanities


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

whilst they sought


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

moist, tasty brains


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my god!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I shouted at


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

my creepy uncle


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

who once said...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

"you're really sexy"


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which was true


----------



## elle88 (Oct 17, 2014)

as I know


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

from turning myself


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

into a Alectrosaurus


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the next thing....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I knew I


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

wasn't really blind


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

but partially sighted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And wearing a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

beanie cap with


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nothing else on


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

except the radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing Country/Rap music :eek


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

unfortunately his little........


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

magnetic penis got


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ran over by


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

trapped in his...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

neighbour's letterbox again


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my god!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I exclaimed then


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

bought another horse


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

it kicked me


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

in the nuts....... :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luckily I was


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

severely mentally ill


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so the pain......


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

was not bad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then I


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

did something that


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

Made me mad


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

but so what


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

it had occurred.....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

yes, definitely occurred


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

next-door at the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

State insane asylum


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Doctor Ade Adebowale


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

100mg of love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For fifty bucks :eek


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so the next.......


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

time I decided


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

that I would


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

leave it for......


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

another to continue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Telling the story


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

The End... maybe...?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

of course not


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

I bellowed furiously


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

"Who's furiously bellowing?"


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

never mind. Anyway......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I spotted a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

phonograph by the


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

that renowned photographer ....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and massive bender


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Was known for


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

unexpectedly shoving his......


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

genitals in installments


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

so he died.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

But never mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought as


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

he only tried...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

committing suicide once


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

However he's immortal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

so it wouldn't


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

have achieved much


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I heard a


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sudden loud noise.....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

from my trousers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My iphone was


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

vibrating in code.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

So, anyway, next.....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Tuesday I think


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll go to


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

my secret place......... ( oooooooo!)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

where I'll meet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the caller who


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

excited my interest


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

However,I first..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

must continue to.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boardwalk to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the avenue, then


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Turn left toward


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the pubic library


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The problem is..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

well it's complicated


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

because the library.......


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

containing rare pubes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

in display jars !! :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They were guarded


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

by pubic librarians


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Some visitors saw......


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

pube harvesting device


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

But were amazed


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

to see pubes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

from previous centuries


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

carefully preserved using.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Duct tape and


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

more duct tape


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

With a metallic


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Elizabethan pube guard.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

With ivory handle


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

ornate, delicate, cheap


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Elephants were antagonized


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so a stampede.......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Began when a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

cannon was fired


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

in the air


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and hitting a


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Hydrogen filled zeppilin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

As a result..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They cancelled the


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the Hindenburg disaster......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And instead had


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a Graf Zeppelin....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crash land instead...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Under the bridge


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh ! the Humanity! ( )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I then took


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A stool sample


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

and tested Ebola


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Being quarantined was..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A barbarian picnic


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so it turned......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out I was


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

destined to die.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

As midnight approached..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the bell tolled!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I then heard


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

a grating laugh


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Because my trousers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And a little wet


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

had been seen


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

spying on men


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

through the fly!!! :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought I


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

had seen everything


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

But never expected


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

to find love <333333


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

among the sewage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Afterward I saw


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a strange object....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That looked like


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

a very small


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Well tiny really


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Piece of animal..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fur wrapped in


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

some newspaper. It


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

occurred to me


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

that the bundle


----------



## pineapple2220 (Nov 17, 2013)

looked familiar. I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Proceeded with caution


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

because obviously I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Didn't want it...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

to cause harm .....


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

because it could


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

destroy the universe!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then I


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

looked over there


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No not there


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A little farther..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

THEN I saw.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An odd looking


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

rusty time machine!!!


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

from past futures


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Curious,I looked..


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

closely at this


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pressed the button.......... ( gasp *)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Door fell off


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

so I went


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

and crawled inside....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and fell asleep


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

And snored alot


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

money for Kanye


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

and then awoke


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

in medieval England


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

with a huge..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bug in my


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

butt crack so


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

We're losing focus


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

craving for chips.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

So anyway, I ....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Went to the


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

mcdonalds that was


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

designed for dwarves


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

high-tech space dwarves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From the planet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Of The Dwarves


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

in "constellation short-arse"


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Inside the McDonalds,


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

little oompa Loohmpa's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danced and sang


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

around a dais


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Whatever that was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then I saw


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with my eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

An ugly looking..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

reflection of myself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was strange..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

another oompa loompa !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Choking on a...


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

I never knew


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

this could be


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

So difficult to..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

believe Willy Wonka.....!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Send in the


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chocolate quality inspectors.!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The report says..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We need more


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark chocolate and


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Milk chocolate and


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

maybe something else


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Like a fluffy


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

reality inspector again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wearing a spotted


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Flaming pink boa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And cowboy boots...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

but this time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

With a little


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

less conversation helps


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

piece of cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melt for a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

truly contented life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I suddenly felt..


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

alive and well


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

just as if


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

all were well. !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

But it was


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

an illusion because


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm actually dead..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The cause of


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

which remains a......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buried in a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

crevice of filth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

My flesh eaten


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

by trainee zombies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

walking and moaning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And chasing a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

shy vampire called


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Vlad the bashful


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

He ran as


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

fast as possible....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

to get fast-food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

However,his wallet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Was filled with


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

empty ink cartridges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And old receipts


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and mouse porn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

but NO money ! ....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only credit cards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taste sorta like


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

you know those


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nasty,tiny little..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

things that everyone.......


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

enjoys placing down


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Their bathroom toilet


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

believing it impresses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

80's valley girls...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which is bollocks


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

A funny thing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

nevertheless. So anyway......


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

Back to the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stories main point..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Of trying to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

recreate the life


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

he once knew....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

15 Years Ago..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

when it all


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was so simple..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And there were


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

raw and savage


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

capuchin monkeys ruled


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

by concerned badgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

from up north


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

They came with


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Big,Dangerous Weapons


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

to kill the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big hairy ugly


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

party-goers enjoying themselves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days of summer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroying them means..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

golden showers outlawed


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so thats good.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Eric Peterson ejaculated


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then went to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

his hospital appointment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

For a toe


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

but his sticky......


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

toe jam football


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

coated the floor


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

and someone slipped


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Twisted their leg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And landed on


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

their swollen bottom


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

meanwhile the aliens


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the illegal ones


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

brought a mariachi


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

and then proceeded.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To play air-guitar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And scream loud


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

obscenities at pensioners.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Why you whippersnapper!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Said old Jake...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

old fogies spokesman


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

he was wrong.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

However he was


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

certain about one


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

thing. His False.......


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

not working and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Become quite apparent


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

For he was


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

his true identity


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

was compromised by


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

his borrowed face


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Very Hideous and


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

un-matching passport photo.


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Great deal for


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A visiting dignitary


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

tarnished and marooned


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

petrified, tangled wreckage


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Unbelievably..... THE END ! ( or is it...... ? )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only the beginning


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

SAS know, the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whole story was


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

will smith's ghost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With help from


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

4chan and wikipedia.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Which are reliable...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

supposedly, however this


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stands out because..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

wholly unsubstantiated allegations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perpetrated by the


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

archbishop's ventriloquist's dummy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mandible fell off :eek ........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2 Days Later..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw a


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Peanut that was


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

going for auction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was walking


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

like a penguin


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

waddling around slowly. .....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And singing lullabies


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with strangers anymore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Due to them..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

singing OFF key..!!!


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which isn't funny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For the little


----------



## animallover101 (Dec 10, 2014)

monkeys that had


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filled their bags


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with helium which


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

floated constantly UPWARD!!!


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

making their voices


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sound alot like


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Madonna on crack


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

was notably whack


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the trumpet library


----------



## akari (Dec 6, 2014)

two complete strangers


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

noticed each other


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One said nothing..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

He just stared


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

was the most


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outer space monkey


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

been so excited


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

he moved towards


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

the novel creature


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

"Who are you?"


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

said richard nixon


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the youth fountain


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

out towards her


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

confusion was experienced



how could we post here at the same time?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

liked to be


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Covered in sauce


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

which was strange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Because they usually


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

kept to themselves


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

but they knew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

that today was


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

that era of


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

they were young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popcorn and martinis :drunk


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the news arrived


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

about the apocalypse


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

So they ran


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

to the hills


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and painted targets


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

on the hillside.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Which started a


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

whether or not


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

they deserved to


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

be punished for


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a modest fee


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the angry giant.......


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

mom's butt crack


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Smells like peaches


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Looks bad though


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

when I have


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

To many eyes


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I take them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To the circus


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and lose interest


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

In seeing clowns.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

with brightly colored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fake rubber lips


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

And shoes that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Are neon green! uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

He walked to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

fanny bum wank


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

INC, which specialized


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

wank bum fanny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For home use...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Afterward,he went..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down to the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

He began to..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

finger his sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

('s) egg salad sandwich


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

after fingering her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Air guitar that


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

holds no water


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

because it has


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

an unsubstantial solidity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And then a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

coat of paint


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

was badly needed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the old


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

strange light appeared


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

beaming from the


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

other harbour lighthouse


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Which is haunted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

By Richard Pryor :eek


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

One windy night,


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

old, deserted toilet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I used it


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and wiped my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mind clean, then


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

wiped my butt


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I then resolved


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To go to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a place I'd


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

swore I'd never


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seen the lighthouse


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

A 400000W Lightbulb.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I wanted to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

change it immediately


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The problem was..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I couldn't reach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The shelf where


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

my sister was


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

changing the bulb.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

looking upwards I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Looked the sun


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

now I'm blind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

But I can


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

blow bubbles with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearts on them


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

but I digress


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the bulb smashed ! :eek


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I ate the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue peanut M&M's


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

becoming famous in


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Something that nobody


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Had tried before


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

the press saw!


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

indeed one supposes


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

That they wanted


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

as it perfectly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fit into a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

super glue epoxy.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a timeshare genie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

holding a colorful


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

canteen of cutlasses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Was whistling and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bus full of


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

anxious, bewildered cretins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Who wanted to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

use the toilet


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

desperately. but couldnt!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just then a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cretin opened the


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

other cretin's flies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the rain


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and the wind


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

in my mind


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

and it's thoughts


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

ideas as prisoners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tormented and alone


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

condemned to die


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

However,it had..


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

occurred to him


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That one day


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

he could break


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

wind. Very LOUDLY !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Today was a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

special day because


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

it was special


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

because it was


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Northwest Wind Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A national holiday


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

celebrating flatulence across


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taplow's lower lip :kma


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Meanwhile Toadlicker received


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a MIGHTY blast........


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Filled with nasty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thorny black roses


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and pungent effluvia


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

anus leaking puss


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

in boots and


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

he retorted, "why


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

does this happen?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One sunny day

This thread takes some pretty ****ing disgusting turns...


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

the fragrance of...


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

warm rotting sewage


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

emanated from her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl scout cookies


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

She ate one


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

tasted good! apparently !


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

word has it


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

the word has


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Her soft lips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taste of chocolate


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

flavored onions and


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

onion flavoured chocolate


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Heston Blumenthal style.......


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

and gangnam style


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Pikachu was neutered


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For saying that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oranges were better


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

apparently he also


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

once said , lemons,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

are good in


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the twilight highlights


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

or..... lemon meringue.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

salutary silvery salivary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

slowly slithered south


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

ended up at


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Erica's dark mind


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Full of secrets


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

past reflections telling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A tall tale


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

she had arrived


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

by way of


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

something something something


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a starfish girlfriend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fell for a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trap that was


----------



## Angy (Jan 28, 2015)

laid on a


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

jungle. So anyway......


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

while nobody was


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking,I stole


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

some magazines and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A diet coke


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

in a bottle


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a mandrill's enclosure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

for safe keeping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm an idiot!


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

because mandrill thieves


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

come across, for


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The right price


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

fish farm for


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A quick snack


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yumyum aaagh choking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

outside when I


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

stumbled over a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

across the pathway


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a nearby guard


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

and he asked


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

for a backrub


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

While pointing a


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

walking stick upwards.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was strange..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a black cloud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

formed quickly, then


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

it began raining.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I only had


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

$5 saved for


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Dennis's wife's birthday


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

was not good


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

basically, because it....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had too many


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unknowns, so I


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

my sister jill


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and she learned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

To never bother


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

about apples again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was night


----------



## TooBad12 (Jan 21, 2015)

shrieked like a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

little school girl


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and two lovers


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mist flows flutteringly.

Ice froze blisteringly.

Water rose peacefully.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

said, "that's nine"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

out of ten


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In 10 days..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

not too shabby...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shaped as a


----------



## Anti89 (Jan 10, 2015)

the back of


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

made of gold.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It smelled bad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

because of the


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

very bad smell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And the decomposing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

old gym socks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I passed out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I awoke...


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

I was lying


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on a big


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pile of hay.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In the middle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of a field


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

near a chalet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with music playing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was humid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and people were


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

getting rather sweaty


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Having hot sex


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

while others watched


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the planes overhead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crashed into the


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ground by the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bomb I threw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then I


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

into piles of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

have been read


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

A deep hole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One of them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

read: "Aliens Landed"


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

The cricket pitch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ocean spray, which


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't make sense


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anyway, the next


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

morning I went


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on a hike


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

to obtain the


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the treasure chest....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which was hidden


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

in the biggest


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

pile of hay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was gone!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

passing oompa loompa...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Even though it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was carrying a


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Rat inside and


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and wearing a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bright pink tassels


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

The oompa loompa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a colorful puddle


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

of rainbow cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I drank it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and then I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Threw it up


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

mamasay mamasa mamakusa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Afterward I went..


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

On a boat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And headed towards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the island of


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Vendell off Wales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

when we arrived


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with Geoffrey's lice


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Each day's blessing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

brought us a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pile of Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

for our picnic...


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

we at the...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

local park with


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

our various infections


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blood and sweat


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

and lemon biscuits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sitting on the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rusty old pail


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

made my butt.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kill itself,fast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I heard a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

loud bell ringing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I walked towards


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Anchovy Island, where


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The clouds covered


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

up the sun


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

during the night?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

the batcave, I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

noticed that the


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

enveloped in flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so then I


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

dove through the


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

window into a


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

large flower bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mosquitos buzzing everywhere


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

and squashed marigolds !!! :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

until I heard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A loud explosion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then I saw


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the exploding trousers


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

burst into flames


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

his little willy...... (haha)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tattoo was evident...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

War was coming..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so he decided


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to hire a


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

car to escape


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a ford focus.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bright yellow, with


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fungus all over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So I drove...


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

down the road


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

slowly, then slower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a 4-way stop


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Which way now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right turn Clyde :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which lead to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

an old church


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

with a broken...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hearted man looking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Really pale and


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Inquiring as to


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

how he could.....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

recline on lemons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while looking cool... 8)


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

then the wind


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

from 'his keister


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

pummeled his apex


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

He flew away


----------



## NeuroticJester94 (Jan 20, 2015)

Man achieved happiness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Until an object


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of his affection


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Came crashing down


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

tearing apart reality


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And the world


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and it's garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

where I saw


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

disgruntled naked moles


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

earth mounds everywhere


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

with the stench


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That could destroy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a small bug.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It started raining


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

on these giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ancient greek statues


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In an instance..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

appeared a creepy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugly looking thing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

from planet Mars ....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it's looking for


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I froze in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Place while it


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

at the other


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

man beside himself.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

So , anyway. ... SUDDENLY!....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There I was


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

completely petrified of


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

a friendly ghost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wearing a colorful


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

pyjama unlike the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mean scary ghosts...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

who like corn


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

dogs with cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and cherry coke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A floating head


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

appeared above my


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

bedroom door. Suddenly....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I heard a


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

passionate scream of


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

horror and disgust


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and erotic frenzy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

involved me , and


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

turnips started growing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

as we played


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Video games,two..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

three, four and.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreamed of a


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Amazing, huge castle


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

built higgledy-piggledy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

situated precariously atop.....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

timid idiot's erections


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In walked a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

human vegetable hybrid


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

that decided to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bake a cake


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

which was ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

because it fell :fall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

From the sky


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

as do we


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

it went SPLAT!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

During the daytime


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the sun peeked


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

and shone brilliantly


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

through the clouds...,,.


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

but it was


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and still is


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot as hell :evil


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Meanwhile in Antarctica,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aliens landed and...


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

they played hockey


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

on the ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while listening to


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Crappy Nickleback songs.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

smashing the CD.......


----------



## Atreyu (Mar 3, 2014)

on your face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hurt my hand :rain


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

and cried like


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a torrential downpour.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until I heard


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

my inner voice


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

saying STOP!. Afterwards.....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Arsenal football club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dropped by for


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tea and crumpets...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All of a sudden..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

or even sooner


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the goalkeeper kicked.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

his shoes off


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

#swag #yolo #KONY2012


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And it hit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a passing cheerleader


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

dove in to


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

the garden pond


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

My life changed


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

I miss Nicole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

for she was


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

An annoying person


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

with big ti*s ....


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Moved into my


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

New house and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

found out the


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

landlady was stealing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the copper piping !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So I called


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the dark evildoer


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

which caused the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rain to fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

my brain cells :rain


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which made me


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a lot dumber!


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

But i can


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Remember some things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

until I forget...


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

then I think


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

who am I?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anyway, the next


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

thing that happened


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

was when I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

heard the sound


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

of me arse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Making an engine


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

type loud noise.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I woke up


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

realizing I sharted


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

smearing the sheets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

man wearing a


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

pompadour with feathers


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

made an alarming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and strange noise


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

He then walked


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

like a girl


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

on high heels.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while also juggling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

beach balls and


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

tiny action figures


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

into brilliant ferver


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

unusual for Tuesday


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

As the day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was when I


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

looked out from


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

my medicated haze


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a pink elephant.....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

removed its bikini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And flashed me :eek


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All of a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

sudden a giraffe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

and ate grass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

until it puked uke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And ate it


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

giraffes do regurgitation?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

sight that astonished


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

me, it was


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

an astonishing sight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the toy Lite-Brite


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

(whatever that is) ....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You youngin' you! :duck

made my eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Melt onto the


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

rotating lady cabbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which made me


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

think again about


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doing that again..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Lite-Brite pegs


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

want swinger parties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

advertised in the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

National Enquirer, also


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

job listings for


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ultrasonic lythotripsy operator.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outside there were


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

five oompah loompahs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wrapping up a


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

box with lots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of kitten fur :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They were also


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

with Willy Wonka......


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

and five turtles


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

taking them down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

with lettuce leaves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

made of chocolate...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fed to the


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

teenage mutant ninja......


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Got turtle power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and went to


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

put away the


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pizza that Donatello....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

made by hand


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

and added pepperoni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

but no anchovies uke


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

anyway... unfortunately a .....


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Big bad wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

took away my


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Toad licking friend


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

beefburger with mustard


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

eaten faster than


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

the speed of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a spinning record


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

then suddenly from


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the dim twilight.....


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

a vampire appeared


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

from the fog


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

and bit my


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

pet guinea pig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on the nose :eek


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

oh dear ! Anyway...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

there was this


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sudden appearance of..


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

a Pikachu and...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a strange looking


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Walrus that wanted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

me to sing :shock


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

The walrus didnt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

speak good English


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

only fluent walrus


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

"baggggghhhhhhhhghhh lluuuuurrrrrrppppppp buuurrrrrpppp!"


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

The walrus then....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chased down a


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

fatter walrus which


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

begged for mercy


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

because it was


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

tired of being


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chased by the


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Mad wildlife enthusiasts


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

who smelled like


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wild red roses


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Mixed with dung


----------



## MariJo (May 28, 2015)

A Christmas song, as


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

we walked to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a dark, empty


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

place to cuddle


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

nightly boring weekend


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

with a twist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of lemon lime...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

The one that


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

ate roasted aardvarks


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

with the termites. :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was a werewolf :hide


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Lycanthropy was fashionable.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

until someone got


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

humiliated by horseradish


----------



## liv490 (Jun 1, 2015)

in a ditch


----------



## Inhasap (Nov 6, 2014)

By the river


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

above the clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

we saw a


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Naked man saying


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

kiss me baby


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

I like trains.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

And more, but


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

how could you?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Quite easily actually


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I said, then


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

just relax. ! However......

( has anyone read this farce from page 1 until now? does it make any sense? have we written possible the best- best seller of all time., right here.?

who will we say is the author. who gets the royalties and the international book fame.? OMG then they will make a MOVIE of this story!!!... then a sequel to it , . I think we have to get hold of George Lucas here. will I tell him right now?.... or will maybe @Toad Licker do it? ) ** can someone get George Lucas's agent's number?. ** I lost his phone number only recently too !.

OMG !!! the beginning of the film ALREADY comes to me. !!!!!

In a distant Web forum, far, far away.......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I'll wait for the video release. :b

I kept hearing


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

the demonic whispers


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

exorcist required immediately !!! :eek


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

an unvarnished man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

entered the room


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

and was mutilated


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the demon replied.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I will never


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

ever leave you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And he didn't...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

as he promised


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just then a


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

priest entered the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

holding a large


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

bewildered simpleton's hand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who was wearing


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

no clothes whatsoever!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and slow dancing


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

to invisible music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

coming from the


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

demon's right nostril


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clouds moved in


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

large concentric circles


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

quickly gathered into


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a nasty tornado


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

tearing trees from


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

their roots and


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ruining my hairstyle !!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My hairspray failed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so I ran


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

as fast as


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I could to


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

my sister's house


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

left to her


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hairspray magnate aunt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who was there


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

sometimes, but mostly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quite airheaded, so


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

said my uncle


----------



## theperson (Jun 23, 2015)

Store. Food. Poor.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I can never


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

get it up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so I just


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

carry on doing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

my hair, and


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

3 word story (i'm not very bright i admit )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

about hairspray mishaps


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

my eyes are


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

lost in their


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

trance that led


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

to dark dreams


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

and even darker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shades of grey


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

so I decided


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

to make some


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

homemade hairspray that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tasted sorta like


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bacon flavored chips


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

oh you know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bacon than flavored...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

dark squirrel heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shaded hairspray bottles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

all filled with


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

defective truth serum


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mainly lies were


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

spreading, along with


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

denials of dishonesty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

from hairspray fumes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

blood and dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rampaged the streets


----------



## tunefulmetal614 (Jun 1, 2015)

as I walked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

along listening to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

mystical kangaroo voices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while munching on


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and on and


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

off the bags


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of buttered opcorn


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and rare jams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

taken from the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

local food shelter


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My dog Scott


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

jumped up at


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the sound of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a car backfiring


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which was driven


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

of a pineapple..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stand, then it


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

crashed into a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lake and sank :eek


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The end. But......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then I saw


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

out the corner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of my eye


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

something truly astonishing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

that was over


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the Syrian border


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

near the big


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

ISIS shopping arcade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

where they were


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Without drawing suspicion


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slinking out to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

try to see


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

these gigantic predators


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

With eyes as


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

big as a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

black bear's butt :eek


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

able to hypnotise


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Anyone who could


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ride a bike :stu


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

backwards, naked underwater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while juggling a


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Large amount of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yellow rubber duckies


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which was useful


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Because a majority


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

was clearance priced


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which made me


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

start wondering if


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

My eyes were


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

infected with pinkeye


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank God I'm


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Inside of a


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

tour-bus, bound for


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the county fair


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Because the amount


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

of snow on


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

my head is


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

freezing my brains


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Luckily, my sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

had a big


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

pair of tits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

made of paper


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

mache because I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

totally forgot to


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

make a sculpture


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

being focused on


----------



## yassir24 (Aug 3, 2015)

remembering the day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

when I was


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Stuck on a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

deserted old lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

('s) spotted shetland pony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which was heading


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

towards a cliff


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Supported by a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

highschool marching band


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with scaffolding qualifications


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

were at college


----------



## grekit (Jul 16, 2015)

making pizza bagels.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Outside there was


----------



## grekit (Jul 16, 2015)

a hobo pooping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while across town


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the desperate fugitives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

were waiting for


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Toadlicker's clever reply


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which never came...


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Until Wettoad decided


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

buy a vowel


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

bonus consonant included


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with popcorn too! opcorn


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

All while watching


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

out for those


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

coming from afar


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Carrying with them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some sort of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was made of


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

cheese, secretly made


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in the Orient


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the 3-ring circus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

juggling very large


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Unaware of their


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

impending collision with


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Dick Cheney's dick


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Which so happened


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to be broadcasting


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

lost episodes of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Married... with Children


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

and Little House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on the Prairie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Somewhere I heard...


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

That the clowns


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

are invading the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

local Taco Bell


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

to exact revenge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on management for


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

foam clown noses


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

predict the avalanche


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

that was about


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

local beer factory :cry


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

heals all wounds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and tastes like


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

so therefore i


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drank my fill :drunk


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

with my pants


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Tied around my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ankles, I awoke


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

To find ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

climbing on a


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

part of myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

that was blurry


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

and previously unfamiliar


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

. In an instant


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

my world changed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

when I saw


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

The biggest butterfly


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

effect movie poster


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

baffling my uncle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and scaring my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

until it ran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of nowhere...


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

crematorium and then


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

snuck up on


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet (Mar 2, 2015)

the village priest


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

. That was the


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

son of satan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Performing evil rituals


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

To God his


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

cool uncle and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a few aunt's


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

beyond the gravy


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Mixture that they


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

put in their


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

big mason jars


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyway, a few


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Dead snakes later


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There was a


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

large fat dog


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Cake created by


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

some dead snakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A rock-n-roll band


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Decided to put


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

on a show


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

for Mr. Meeseeks and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

their SAS friends


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and radical balloonists


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Taplow said:


> 7


But they barfed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

after eating some


----------



## grekit (Jul 16, 2015)

poop flavored tofu.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

in a cafe


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

That only served


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

people that wear


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

their bodies out


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

through heavy exercise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and then go


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and fondle members


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pretty album covers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

looking for grooves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and their sunglasses


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

While listening to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

reggae music and


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

recorded slaughterhouse noises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just then a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

juggalo wandered in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and started to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

tie his cravat


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Around the cat's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

owner, and then


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

wave his big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hat all around


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shouting "Where's My"


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Little Blue Bat!"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It started raining


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so I went


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

to the toilet


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Suddenly I heard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

birds, so I


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

realised I'd died


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

But I didn't


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

know why it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was that I


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

consciously experienced death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It started raining...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and I died.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There was a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

once lived life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

by the ocean


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Who thought that


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

things would be


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

going the way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of the dinosaur


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

but love intervened


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Between me and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

an Oompa Loompa...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then I


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

built a rocket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and fly to


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the planet Calgon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who's inhabitants are


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

all qualified dentists


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

wearing green jeans


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

And toothpaste colored

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

long neck ties


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

This doomed planet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was saved by


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

intergalactic laxative enforcement


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

through chocolated products.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyhoo, just then...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

or just after


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

there was a


----------



## DatShyGuy (Aug 9, 2015)

giant troll with...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

an internet connection :eek


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Under a bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and wearing a


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

brown duffle coat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

with handkerchiefs over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it's dog spot


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

but also a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

there was a


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

suspicious looking breadstick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and white wine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That had been..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

placed on a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dangerous,time bomb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then they


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

merry, homeless pensioner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

showed up at


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The math convention


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

where virginal penguins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

were quite merrily


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

assembling a wardrobe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

made of pure


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

radiant, silvery goodness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dipped in chocolate


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

then smashed on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a camel's back


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which isn't unusual


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

because the lumps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

are hard as


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

a cast iron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

skillet. Just then...


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

President Obama said


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

"Sup doods", while


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

he was undercover


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

as US's President.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Then a humongous


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

mole rat puked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

up a diamond


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

meanwhile in Karachi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

someone cried out


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Quick pelican attack
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then they


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

hurriedly crouched down


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Unzipped the fly


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

submerged with raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and listened for


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Someone in love

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It got dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so then I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grabbed a piece


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of pie and


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

raised it aloft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then dropped it :cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ants quickly devoured


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Amon said:


> Ants quickly devoured


Andy's green diaper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Then more bugs


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

overcome with excitement


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

attacked his clothes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

so he sprayed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Something at the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cloud of bugs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Then they transformed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

into a large


----------



## melancholyxmike (Feb 12, 2016)

Swarming pack of


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

oboe playing wierdos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

As it got


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Even more ridiculous

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and silly when


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

they died farting.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There was a


----------



## elusivecargo (Jun 17, 2012)

the bar on (I love you)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

You've lost me


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

with that comment


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

This whole thing

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

failed miserably, then...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I had a


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

a great idea!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd build a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Small piece of


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

future out of


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cold ice and


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Rootbeer Floats as


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

as I play


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

With the sand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

paper, then I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fold it into


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

an origami owl


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

then put it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Under the dirt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

where it grew


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4 days later


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

into a big


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

demented nail file

(Emory board? Which one's made of sand papery stuff?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Emery board, correct. 

I used it


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to punish the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

big hairy, ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stranger who was


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

using his toenails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to build a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

super massive toenail


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

in a lake


----------



## Leaf247 (Mar 12, 2016)

while eating a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bacon wrapped ham


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which wasn't unusual


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

except for the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Time when it


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

made him sick


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

to his upper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyebrows. Anywho, something


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

maybe a pelican


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

or something similar


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

came to bite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it's tail, but


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The weather began


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to change and


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

from nowhere a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lightning hit a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tree beside the


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

goat, and it

I posted when you did... and it still works fine  lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made it run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which scared a


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

tiny bug who


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Fled, another tree


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

As darkness appeared


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cloud shaped like


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Satan's sharp spear


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

who almost hit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One of his


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hounds from hell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

But struck the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

side of a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unsinkable boat instead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and it sunk! :eek


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

killing all goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

using a big


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

goat annihilation system


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

in alpine pastures


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

using air freshener


----------



## Man01 (Nov 18, 2014)

while snorting crack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and eating burritos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A tsunami suddenly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

appeared, so I


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

massaged my ex-dentist


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Into a coma


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

live life fully


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Until there's a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

heavy downpour of


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Acidic raindrops that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

landed on a


----------



## goldiron (Mar 28, 2016)

really tiny ant


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

who was lonely


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and looking for


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a picnic probably


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

hosted moldy cheerleaders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and band geeks


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and why not?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Said the old


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

gay wig salemsman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who was wearing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A shirt covered..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

With rainbow-colored stain.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Behind him was


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a balsamic fundamentalist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who worked for


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

A hot lady..


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

who was always


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

contracting serious infections


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

from pavement dog****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of nowhere


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

an overwhelming sensation


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Holy jeebus it's...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

an acid flashback :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A huge wave..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

of emulsion hit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the backside of


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

a turnip collector


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which made them


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

spiral into elsewhere


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1 Year later..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a spaceship landed


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

on another Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with three moons


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

with imaginary friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

playing imaginary games


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

such as cockchafing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and thumb wrestling


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and smearing bottoms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of boats with


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Barnacle goose fat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

clinging to the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shadows I proceeded


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

to misconstrue, although


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

I was santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in disguise, I


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Was dating Superman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and Lois Lane


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

while counting sheeps


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

flew with him


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Over the rainbow


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

where gingerbread men


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

danced with munchkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and played with


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Gingerbread lady parts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while listening to


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

noisy, mating antelopes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So one day...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was raining..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in the mountains


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

where lost climbers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Have been killed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

by many falling


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

climbers who had


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

lost their grip.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

on the rockface


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once there was


----------



## Initials1248 (May 12, 2016)

Two climbers who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hiked the Himalayas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

For a long..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

lean, sherpa girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

but only found


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

her Sherpa clothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

but no girl :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

just clothes baskets


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and sherpa novels


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The next day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

there was a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

knock at the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Door,then suddenly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

out jumped a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wild hungry shark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who asked me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

about Grey Poupon


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

the Comanche chief


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blood was everywhere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

even on the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Presidents shiny sword​


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

used for beheading


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

mildly annoying people


----------



## Nevo (May 19, 2016)

that were in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a play about


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The monster then


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

he turned to


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Page 76 of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the Enquirer and


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wanted to solve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the crossword puzzle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Which had a lot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of T's, so


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It ended up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ordering Chinese food


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

and roasted eagle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with a Coke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

With a side..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of sliced avocado


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Rehypoplasticisisedregurgutitasionalitic, Semi-demi-meta-perma-hydro-noncauasative-nonregurgitativistical-supra-conductibalistic bollocks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fixed the salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then sat down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

built a plateful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of sliced cheeses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That expired last..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friday at noon :eek


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It tasted very..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very much like


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

something really disgusting


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

curds and whey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then I went


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

across the street


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

to be shaded


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

by umbrella trees


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

beside Mary Poppins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who was singing


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Horst-Wessel-Lied


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

on a table


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

with dinnerware that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

was made of


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sand and Cement


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

poured into shoes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

of formerly deceased


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mail order brides


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

and holocaust victims


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One day a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

killer named Herbert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who drove a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yugo hatchback with


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

30 flopping fishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in a trashbag


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

followed his member


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of congress to


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

a motorway junction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

where they saw


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Cindy being dirty


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

under a flyover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

by alien spacecraft


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

it wasn't real


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

late when I


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

saw Cindy waiting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in line to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

buy tickets for


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

her uncles colonoscopy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So, any way


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I pay for


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

her time but


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

she ran away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Set the timer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

on my homemade


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

freshly baked house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then go to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the store for


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

about seven hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

looking for a


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

songs about helium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and books on


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Samba dancing. You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

walk downtown and


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Got Robbed By..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a monkey, wearing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

necklace of bells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and plastic sunglasses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

showing off like


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Danny Devito in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Romancing the Stone


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

which is not


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

big giant witch


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

eating peanut butter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

and worrying about


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

the Halloween costume


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

that didn't match


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

her sisters wardrobe


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

So she went


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Down the hill


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

to buy cocaine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and a taco


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

where she saw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the condiment stand


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

had only fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so she asked


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

for psychiatric treatment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

but instead received...


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

one way airfare


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

to airport unknown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hotel unknown and


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

When she arrived


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

she met a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

concierge who called


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

the front lobby


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

for organic fruit


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

and taco condiments


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Her phone rang


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

it's ringtone being


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC's Hells Bells


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

performed by Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I answered and


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

told him to


----------



## SocialOutcast1980 (May 12, 2016)

"Avoid driving drunk"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then he said


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

in sign language


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

something unintelligible, so


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gave the eagle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a wooden nickel


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

which was given


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

off. The End.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One sunny day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

while driving to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

my friends house


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the radio blared


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coolio's Gangsta's Paradise


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

as I rapped


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

whilst live streaming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the Gettysburg address


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

without its postcode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just then a


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

wild sheep appeared


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

followed closely by


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

an Olympic weightlifter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

carrying gold medals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and eating a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pulled Pork Slider


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Days later,the


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

phone rang and


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

I answered it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

asking who called


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while I was


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

typing an email


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to my mom


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The caller breathed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A sigh and


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made odd noises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hung up!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The phone rang


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

again and again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

So I disconnected


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

and reconnected, then


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

She refused anal .


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

but liked spanking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and chewing gum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

An unidentified object


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

flew by my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

head and then


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

beamed up my


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunglasses, so I


----------



## pollutedessence (Aug 18, 2014)

wrote my autobiography.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in red ink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was blood


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

and tasted like


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bottled happiness, I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Needed 10 cents


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

To buy a


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

rubber duck for


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

a real duck


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

who was into


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

The Beatles because


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

his father was


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

a narcissistic, drunken,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No good so-n-so


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

who liked drinking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange juice and


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Good Morning Starshine"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while thinking of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

death, taxes and


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thousands of dollars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in his wallet


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

that was stolen

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to pay for


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

his shoe addiction


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

He then started


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drinking vodka while


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Shopping online for


----------



## sararose1 (Oct 14, 2016)

shoes and catfood.


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

So the moral


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

is, don't put


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

makeup on while


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

trying to kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a princely frog


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

unless you are


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

the belle of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the ball and


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

have very big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gowns to wear


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Designed by the


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

goblins beneath the


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

tree in the


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

garden of the


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dressmaker's Abyss, where


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

a crowd of


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

several funny looking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tailors and seamstresses


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

were about to


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eat a pie


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

that tasted like


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The flesh of


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

every animal imaginable


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

even a large


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

dolphin. I remember


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flipper squeaking "Hello"


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Before he drifted


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

In to a


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

very sharp propellor


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

and was shredded


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

then fed to


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

five ravenous llamas


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

that were riding


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

the ghosts of


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

a very strange


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

train bridge crossing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

where I began


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

To wonder if


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I was awake


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

or dreaming or


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Just really baked


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

And the sun


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

god tried to


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

warm us with 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

funny jesus jammies


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

but someone had


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

replaced them with


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Three singing Llamas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

in harmony with


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

guitar playing chimpanzees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in striped suits


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

with rotating bow-ties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and tiny monocles


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

That doubled as


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

an insult because


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

they never saw


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

it coming, until


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

they heard a


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

baby cat fart


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

out a tune


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It started raining


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

little cuddly kittens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

so then I


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Adopted them all


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

but couldn't fathom


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

what to do


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

because zombies tried


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

to tickle my


----------



## asterix (Oct 20, 2016)

neck with every


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Rusty, sharp spoon


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

they could find


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

but I was


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

surprised when they


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stopped at the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mini mart for


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

extra corn starch


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

the hot cashier


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

whipped out her


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

medium sized schlong


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

and proceeded to


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Shake it, yelling,


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

every drop people


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

suck it up


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Then the manager


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

announced price checks


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

for personal appendages


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

making me think


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

it was actually


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Just me hallucinating


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

in the back


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Of a van


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

with three huge


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

anthropomorphic plants singing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pink Floyd's "Breathe"


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

including the instrumentals


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

which they played


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in the park


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

using kazoos and


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

plucking mushrooms from


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

a gap between


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

two giant butt cheeks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

all hairy and


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

weird little round


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Spots on it


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

made me think


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

that it was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

strange tattoos, so


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I stumbled towards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a lonely man


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

and his voice


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

sounded like Spongebob


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

on speed, which


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

made me cringe :eek


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Someone told me


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

not to laugh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

at the weird


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

dance that they


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

were doing, because


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

they found a


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

third leg in


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sink. So they


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Cooked it up


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

To offer sacrifice


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

To the @Amon


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

where they gathered


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

By the river


----------



## Eveee (Nov 19, 2015)

to sing songs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Of better days


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

when everyone was


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

inundated with anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and sleeping late


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

because benzos would


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Make me forget


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

to write about


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the day I


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

wanted to live


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Then I thought


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

maybe I can


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Keep on going


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

So off I


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Went into the


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

woods where I


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Took a nap


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

and tried to


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Summon my strength


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

to believe that


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I am more


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

than thinking negative


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

And self defeat


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

so I changed


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

into the warewolf


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The fur came


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

out of my


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Face and hands


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

as the clouds 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

grew darker, and


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The moon was


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

brighter than normal,


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

and the sounds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of distant thunder


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

blackened my thoughts


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

of what might


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Because I was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eating pizza and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

trying to avoid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The masked intruder


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Who moved closer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And closer to


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The front door


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Then unlocked it


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

with a large


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Blue rubber chicken


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

which squealed when


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I pulled it's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

little leg when


----------



## C h e r i e (Nov 28, 2016)

suddenly, the sky


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

flashes green then


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The ground shook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the wind blew


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

the rain poured


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A tsunami was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

approaching, so I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Headed for higher


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Ground when suddenly


----------



## Moon and Star (Nov 14, 2016)

A portal appeared


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

which took me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

To a strange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and foreign land


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Far from civilization


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with creatures that


----------



## Moon and Star (Nov 14, 2016)

could see into


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

your wildest dreams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And make them


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

turn things to


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The most evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of internet trolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I ordered a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Small pack of


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Cigarettes, but suddenly


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

the creatures came


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

with various gifts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One with explosives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tied to a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aliens spaceship,and


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

one with panties


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Of many colors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That can glow


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

To light the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark square planet


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Three light years


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Away from planet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorzon, where the


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

broccoli turns blue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And there's no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chemical to reverse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the effects of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

indigenous plant spores


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

and various other


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dangerous things that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

make me laugh :lol


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

However, once we


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Departed towards planet


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Mars, we found


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Multiple remains of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fried chicken and


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cans of pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An alarm sounded


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

from the lander


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Soldiers marched by


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

humming a tune


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while waiting for


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dinner to arrive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

they had ordered


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese food, and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a movie, but


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the movie was


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4 Hours Long


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

with full frontal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

verbal assaults, so


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was boring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then they


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went underground to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

take pictures of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

an illusive creature


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Who could quickly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

appear and then


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanish in an


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ash colored cloud


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hovering by as


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tiny ants quickly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

carried off a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Piece of bologna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lifted to the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ant queen from


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

the nest of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

royal worker drones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It started raining


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And violent winds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

began to blow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In the direction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of a farmhouse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All the animals


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

constructed an ark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It took approximately


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3 long months


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

to decide that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

we had better


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Finish the project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then we


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can destroy the


----------



## Nibiru (Jan 23, 2017)

entire human kind


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

within the cosmos


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Beginning with Donald Trump


----------



## Nibiru (Jan 23, 2017)

and finally eat


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

the last remaining


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pieces of cockroach


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

each named Jeff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching the sunset


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

and pondering when


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A huge wave


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

of swiftly moving


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

sharks coming here


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

from the skies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And began to


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Do a poo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

While randomly trying


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Call for help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

from a passing


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Yellow water buffalo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Who wanted to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

know how to


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Surf giant waves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

while juggling a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Giant beach ball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of nowhere


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A dinosaur quickly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

raced by, then


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Came to a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stop when the


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

light turned red.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down by the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Creek next to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the abandoned shack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3 strange looking


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

moles wandered past


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The food court


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

but were broke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

So they stole


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

the soul of


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

lucifer himself and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

took it to


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The deep part


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

of the woods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Where other demons


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

worried cat milfs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decided to trap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and torment it


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

but the worst


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

part was when


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

it made a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

noise and escaped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So then we


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decided to roast


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

some pig knuckles


----------



## jengem (Feb 6, 2017)

and go back


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

to 1829 when


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The aliens invaded


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

and the cowboys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Were prepared for


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a rodeo, so


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

As they observed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

the aliens attacked!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Using their deadly


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

and highly offensive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mechanical death ray


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

they decimated the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Children first, then


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

stole all the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ranch dressing, then


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

proceeded to take


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The pecan pie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thankfully the navy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Brought back the


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

incredibly powerful and


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mighty pigeons from


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

down the lane


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

who had almost


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fallen into the


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Pool filled with


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nasty ranch dressing


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

That had large


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tarantulas floating everywhere


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

But they didn't


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Know which direction


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

To turn when


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The tsunami came


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

with tremendous force


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wiping out anything


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

In it's path


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Afterwards the village


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

priestess raised the


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Price of cornmeal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was too


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

special to be


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eaten so afterward


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

the villagers began


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

To riot because


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

the priestess was


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinking church wine


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

And smoking cigarettes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

On a Sunday


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

afternoon with her


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Servant, who was


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

On the run


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

For stealing the


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

anointed staff of


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The mighty Pope


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Anyway, the people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Were annoyed because


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

They only wanted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The cupcakes made


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

from chocolate and


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Human flesh were


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

starting to evaporate.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

As the sun


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

began to set


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And the dark


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

blanketed the world


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

The rabbit family


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ate a goat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

With ding shauce


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

and arugula salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then went out


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

to buy some


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beer, which they


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

immediately poured in


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A conch shell


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

They took turns


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Moaning and complaining


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

loudly about the


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

smell coming from


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

the shells that


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

were still there


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

had begun to


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

pile up. Fluffybuns


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

was waiting outside


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

With a wedgie


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

caused by his


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Too small undergarments


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

which had skidmarks


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Every which way


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Then the people


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Scattered in droves


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

To the subways


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

But found many


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Algebra Textbooks that


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

they used for


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

constructing a huge


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Bonfire, around which


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

they all gathered.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Meanwhile, the goats


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

all walk into


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

a hair salon


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

and loudly demand


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

full body pompadours.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In goat language


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Only they know


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Great Ding


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

which is actually


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Really cool dude


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

dressed like Mario


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lopez from that


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Noir movie with


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

ten thousand rabid


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Geese, which viciously


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

throw turtle shells


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

that hit me


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

over the head


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

broke my glasses


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

And my plastics


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

But not my


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Unbreakable polyester jacket


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

that I acquired


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

by teaching grasshoppers


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

To jump backwards


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Meanwhile, in Antarctica,


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The thick ice


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

was getting thicccker


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

And then thwaccck!


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

went a penguin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

With a shell


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

that Luigi threw


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Through the air


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

i hate all


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Penguins, said Luigi.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

but i adore


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Their culture, and


----------



## SociopathicApe (May 17, 2017)

their rich livers


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

which the Irish


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Talked about constantly


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

The penguins, however,


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

glared at luigi


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

While he drank


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

and groped the


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

giant inflatable banana


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Named DingleBerry, and


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Petted his rabbit


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

his only friend


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

.The rabbit then


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

spotted a female


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Grew a tail


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

And over, confused


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Up and down


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

"Nooo, the carrots!!)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pogo stick hopping


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Acting like meerkats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well​ not exactly


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

But I'm here


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Or am I?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Not sure if


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Elves ride turtles


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

while drunk on


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Power, absorbed from


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Two hamster wheels


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

And dead cockroaches


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

.Meanwhile, in the


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dark choc factory


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

fireflies illuminated vast


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

vats of toxic


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Turpentine, stolen from


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

crime lords, who


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Played lego with


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

my Sesshouma-BOO who


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

accidentally fell into


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

a sludge filled


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

giant pink sock


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dangling from a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 Story Tall


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fake leather boot


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

belonging to Mr.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Bean's teddy bear.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

He threw it


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

at a bird


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

who decided to


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

fly upside down


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

and smash into


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

the nearest building


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

and splattered blood


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

over every person


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Oddly they lick


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

their wounds to


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

taste bird blood


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

which is infected


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

with the Coronavirus.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Between the hours


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

of 1am and


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3am, someone decided


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

that they should


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

make a sandwich


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

with blood and


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

human rib meat.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Someone called the


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

local vegan hotline


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

who said that


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

all meat was


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

to be destroyed


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

or else the


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

vegan police would


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

retaliate with tar


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

flavored berries, thrown


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

at pig farm


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

to stop people


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

from rampaging through


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

my house of


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wax figure squirrels


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

and concrete birdbaths


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

that were filled


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

With a soupy


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

mixture of mucus


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

and bird droppings


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

With mint frosting


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

and chocolate sprinkles


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

and whipped cream.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Someone started eating


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

the bird droppings


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

which were crunchy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

and tasted bad


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

despite the velicoraptor


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

throwing up into


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

a red bucket.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Konstantin the velociraptor


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

liked red cellophane


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Because it was


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Good for catching


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

huge squishy pupae


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Which started biting


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

around the anus


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

of a random


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Mcdonald's hamburger bun


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

wedged in a


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

crevice between buttcheeks


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

belonging to a


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

grumpy old man.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Then the fire


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

in his underpants


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Was fueled with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fish and chips


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

and mushy peas


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

please mon cheri


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Why? Asked the


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

amazing talking frog


----------



## ijazkhan01 (Feb 9, 2020)

I am strong


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

enough to break


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

a wet noodle


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

With my bare


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

buttocks. I then


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Saw the light


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

shining from the


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

inside of my


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

expensive cell phone


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A turtle ate


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

a piece of


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

seaweed filled poop


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

And complained that


----------



## LorraineAnnD (Feb 23, 2020)

hello


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It's never enough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

for me to


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

spend on plastic


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shirts and pants


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

which were filled


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

With a sticky


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Spiders Web that


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

and quite radioactive.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

My favorite shirt


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

and was stolen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

by unscrupulous nuns


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

In a white


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

flying saucer that


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

ET once owned


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

. Meanwhile, there was


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

peace, unity and


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

tacos made by


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

frying mince beef


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

And gummy bears


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

In a sauce


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

made from squishy


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Pool noodles from


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Walmart in


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Funnynihilist's back yard.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

had a great


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

joke cracking nihilist


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

as it's resident


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Clown in charge


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

shouted the onlookers


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

who were rabid


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

and wanted revenge


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

for the wrongdoing


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

of jailing funnynihilist


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

instead of that


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

ancient crusty barnacle


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

which filter feeds


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

a blue dino


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wearing priceless gemstones


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

the size of


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

genetically modified cabbages


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Meanwhile, something strange


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

landed on Samantha's


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

sensitive and moist


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

veg, in her


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

scrumptious carrot cake


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

being eaten by


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

comedian Carrot Top


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

as he shoved


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

a carrot into


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a barking spider :eek


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

"Gadzooks!", exclaimed the


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

muscular redheaded comedian


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

,"spiders have souls


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Of viking warriors


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

with funny hats


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

to impress valkyries


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

wearing very tight


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

old banana peels


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

covered in sticky


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

brownish honey glazed


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

with caramelized bunions


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

in their shoes


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

. Meanwhile, in the


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

hall of justice


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

a severed penis


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

made a sandwich


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

using ciabatta bread


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

stolen from a


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

angry mall Santa


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

wearing a tutu


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

riding a segway


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

through a tunnel


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

to another dimension


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

where the aliens


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

terraforms a planet


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

for the humans


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

to worship radishes


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

with giant brains


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

who are pigeonholed


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

by giant pigeons


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

as they peck


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

all around the


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

planet, and it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wobbled like a


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drunken ugly duckling


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

upside down in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

a washing machine


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

full of cheese


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

-covered sea otters


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

with bloodstained jaws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

looking for laundry


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

With no luck


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

But they realized


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

they were tricked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

and made into


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Articuno clones, which


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

caught the coronavirus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

so they sneeze


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

into an open


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bag of Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

which then exploded


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Story is cancelled.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

into a sandstorm


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

that reached Hawaii


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

creating land bridges


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

made of skittles


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that carried Munchkins


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

through the spruce


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

of slime and


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

macadamia nuts. Then,


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I leave Mcdonalds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

to go to


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

the salon for


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

a wild relationship


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

with flock of


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

sheep in disarray


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

over their meal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

of grains and


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

red hot chili


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

pepper albums. Suddenly,


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

a volcano erupted


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dousing and oozing


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

into the sky


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

bright red candy


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

glittering and sparkling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

like ruby raindrops


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tinkling on the


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hood of whitesnake's


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

crappy ford fiesta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

with expired plates


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

and a pile


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

and i waited


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

for the bell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

ringer asking me


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

on a date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

with my friend


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

and their pet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

as it slithers


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

slowly yet respectfully


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

all the momentum


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

is suddenly lost


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

but I shall


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

overcome with God


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

this harsh environment


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

under the sea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

filled with swarms


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

of hope and


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

the will to


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

quit fidgeting when


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

I am at


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the dentist office


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

located beside the


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

heavily wooded forest


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

. An ancient place


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

decorated with doilies


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

was here before


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

because why not


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

anything is possible


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

when your bloodlust


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

is directed toward


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

the warlord's fortress


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

next to the


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

alligator filled mote :eek


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

but before the


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

angry tarantula playpen.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

then turn left


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

where an angry


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dictionary spouted expletives


----------



## Magnox 100 (Nov 25, 2018)

Ate the ice


----------



## TheHeathPractice (May 11, 2020)

and turned into


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

the big piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

of candy corn


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a well-known aphrodisiac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

in southern Texas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

they like to


----------



## Gennadiy (Sep 1, 2020)

eat pizza with


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

a pickaxe which


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can be messy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

pepperoni goes flying


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

into the mouth


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Of a frog


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

"Delicious", he said.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

and then he


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

poured ranch dressing


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

all over the


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

fly's juicy guts


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

drool dripping everywhere


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

waking my dog


----------



## ShyVegan (Nov 19, 2020)

which barks at


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

everyone who dreams


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Of a UFO

{Hey a new member?}

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## ShyVegan (Nov 19, 2020)

Pretending to be

(Yes! :smile2: )


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

an old man

(Hey, just got back.)


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

I told him,


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

What are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe (May 20, 2020)

"I'm a turtle,"


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

eating a strawberry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In a hammock


----------

